# A Game of Thrones (GoT)



## Ernst Haft (19. Juni 2011)

Die 9. Folge von GoT wurde ja in den USA nicht gerade mit Begeisterung aufgenommen - von Kündigung des Abos, schlechtem Story-Writing etc. war ja die Rede.

Den "Stunt", den HBO da fabrizierte, ist wohl einmalig in der Geschichte des TVs; wenn auch für die Leser des Zyklus nicht gerade überraschend.



Spoiler



Mal eben die Hauptidentifikationsfigur und den einzigen Star der Serie wegzukillen, dazu braucht es Mut.



Mut brauchte es auch, diese absolut andersartige und trotz aller Fantasy-Elemente mehr als viele andere Formate realistische Serie ins Programm zu hieven.

Was ich gerne hier hätte, wäre eine Diskussion um die Darstellung der vortrefflichen Serie im Vergleich zur Vorlage und ihrer Interpretation.

Die abschließende Folge hat ja noch keiner gesehen, aber dennoch dürfte sie wohl zum deprimierendsten gehören, was jemals im TV stattgefunden hat, wenn sich die Serie weiter so an die Vorlage hält (und trotz einiger Freiheiten ist das bisher bis zu den einzelnen Dialogen die buchstabengetreuste Verfilmung, die ich je gesehen habe - ein Hoch auf die Leute bei HBO, die mit 2.7 Millionen Zuschauern pro Woche werbefrei eine 60-Millionen-Dollar-Show inszenieren und dabei einer Vorlage nicht nur treu bleiben können, sondern sogar in sexueller, storytechnisch provozierender und letztlich gedanklich herausfordernder Hinsicht mehr zeigen als das Multimillionen-Blockbuster-Kino).

Die zweite Staffel (nach der Vorlage denn "A Clash of Kings" lautend) wurde bereits genehmigt. Das Wagnis ist indes groß: Von den angekündigten 7 Büchern erscheint das fünfte am 12. Juli; es lagen 6 Jahre zum Vorgänger dazwischen (ein Jahr länger als zur letzten Fortsetzung - mindestens 10 Jahre darf man wohl noch auf den Abschluß warten).

Berechtigte Kritik an der 9. Folge gab es durchaus: Tyrions erste Schlacht wurde nicht nur "herausgeschnitten" (aus Budgetgründen); man machte zudem Tyrion durch seinen Blackout lächerlich, obwohl er in dieser Schlacht durchaus seinen "Mann" stand. 
Andererseits ist es eben nicht Tyrions Art, durch den Kampf eine Schlacht zu gewinnen, weswegen die Schnittfolge meines Erachtens durchaus seinem Charakter zu Gute kam. 
Allerdings schnitt man direkt danach zur zweiten großen Schlacht um - die man ebenfalls nicht sah (diesmal auch im Buch nicht). 
Das ist zwar durchaus mit dem Budget erklärbar (bisher gab uns HBO eine Serie von kinotauglichen Bildern über 10 Stunden, die gerade mal 60 Millionen kosten durfte); aber unbefriedigend.

Interessant übrigens, wie die Besetzung von Shae aufgenommen wurde. Ich war natürlich sehr überrascht, Sibel Kekilli in dieser Rolle zu sehen. Fans des Buches finden, sie hätte zu viel Raum bekommen; sei zu alt (obwohl alle Charaktere in der Serie älter als in der Vorlage sind) und zu "verrucht". Selbstverständlich wurde auch ihr "german accent" nicht gut aufgenommen - und in jeder Kritik ihre Porno-Vergangenheit erwähnt.
Meines Erachtens nach passt sie genau in diese Rolle (obwohl die "Lady Asha" ihr auch gut gestanden hätte). Ein Tyrion verknallt sich eben nicht nur in ein hübsches Gesicht, sondern die Frau muß auch entsprechend "wicked" sein - und das bringt Kekilli absolut rüber! 

Diskussionswürdig in anderen Foren erschienen auch die beiden Stark-Töchter Sansa und Arya.
Offensichtlich hasst das eine Lager die andere und umgekehrt, was mir unverständlich ist. 
Sansa ist eben der typische Teenager, der in Stories um tolle Ritter etc. aufgeht, während Arya herumspielt. Beide sind nicht für das verantwortlich, was die überheblichen Strippenzieher aus ihnen machen werden (und wer Sansa "hasst": Sie wird durchaus einen Realitätsschock zur Traumwelt erleben - und kein Mensch sollte das erleben, was Sansa in Folge durchmacht - ebensowenig wie Arya, die durch eine andere Hölle geht).

Das Ende der Episode abseits von "Drinking Games" und herausgeschnittenen Schlachtszenen brachte natürlich denn auch den Zorn von Zusehern mit sich, die nicht mit der Vorlage vertraut waren oder unvorhersehbares Entertainment per se ablehnen. Großartig! Selbst die TV-Kritik in Amiland war außer sich!

Dabei ist GoT doch nur die Ouvertüre, wobei der "Point" der Serie nicht mal absehbar ist, weil die entsprechenden Vorlagen fehlen. 

Ein großartiges, intelligentes TV-Wagnis, zu dem es bis heute nichts vergleichbares gibt. Und das ist nur "Fantasy"!

Hoffentlich bekommen sie die CGI-Shots zum Schluß gut hin!



Spoiler



Baby-Drachen!



Das Ding ist für Leute, denen der allseits bekannte "Gut-gegen-Böse"-Kampf der Fantasy-Literatur eh zum Halse heraushängt - hier wird nicht nur eine "Welt" erschaffen, sondern realistisch gehandelt! Hier wird gezeigt, wie eine machthungringe Clique ein halbwegs befriedetes Land in absolutes Chaos stürzt - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste!

_"That was the way of war. The smallfolk were slaughtered, while the highborn were held for ransom."_


----------



## Vanth1 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich verfolge auch die Serie seitdem sie draußen ist.
Gehört ganz klar zu meinen lieblingen 

Die ganzen dinge die auf Westeros geschehen kotzen mich richtig an ich hab so gehofft das Drogo mal rübersegelt und denen in den Arsch tritt!

So ist die Serie halt,nicht um einen  aufgebaut sondern um viele Figuren und so entdeckt man auch an den "bösen" eine gute Seite.
Die Serie ist einfach so Komplex aufgebaut find ich,das ist einfach ein muss für Fantasy Fans !


----------



## darksilver1 (28. Juni 2011)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ich verfolge auch die Serie seitdem sie draußen ist.
> Gehört ganz klar zu meinen lieblingen
> 
> Die ganzen dinge die auf Westeros geschehen kotzen mich richtig an ich hab so gehofft das Drogo mal rübersegelt und denen in den Arsch tritt!
> ...


Kann nix zu der TV-Serie sagen, außer die Sachen die ich auf youtube gesehen habe. Einige Fan Reaktionen waren sehr interessant. 

Wobei die Bücher aber wirklich lesenswert sind. Witzig ist auch das die gedruckte Ausgabe weniger kostet als die ebook Variante. Nichtsdestotrotz 
lohnt es sich, wer auf Intrigen in einer Mittelalterlichen Welt steht und hinzu eine recht vielschichtige noch dazu, sollte reinschauen. Ja Schlachten
 gibts auch noch en masse und besonders Drachen.


----------



## Lycidia (28. Juli 2011)

Ich kannte Game of Thrones gar nicht, bis eine Freundin mir sagte, ich soll mir die mal ansehen. Ich war begeistert.

Am Ende der 9. Folge habe ich so reagiert: VERRECK DOCH JOFFREY DU MIESES DRECKSTÜCK(laut geschrieen...keine Ahnung was meine Nachbarn gedacht haben)

Jetzt hab ich angefangen die Bücher (auf englisch) zu lesen. 900 Seiten pro Buch...übelst. Aber auch richtig klasse geschrieben. Es gibt wirklich wenige Bücher bzw. Serien bei denen ich so mitfieber. 

Aber bei den Büchern versteht man vieles einfach besser, weil dort auch Gedanken der Personen aufgeführt werden. Das kann man ja bei einem Film/einer Serie nicht so wirklich umsetzen. Aber trotzdem finde ich, dass sie das für eine Fernsehserie (!) sehr gut umgesetzt haben.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

Ne neue Serie auf RTL2. Heisst "Game of Thrones". (Vielleicht kann der Titel korrigiert werden?)


*Game of Thrones – Wikipedia*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt jemand von euch die Bücher? Sind die lesenswert? 

Hat schon jemand Teile der Serie gesehen (außerhalb Deutschlands) und kann was dazu sagen? Special-Effects? Story? Meinung?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab die ganze Staffel schon gesehen. Sogar auf deutsch  
Die Syncro find ich in Ordnung, aber es gibt auch hier ein paar Meinungen, die das anders sehen. Vom Bild her geradezu bombastisch! Die Story ist natürlich arg verkürzt aber da ich die Bücher zuvor nicht gelesen hab, tats keinen Abbruch. 
Mir fällt aber ums verrecken nicht ein auf welchem Sender ... ich glaub TNT und die haben die Folgen ungekürzt geezeigt und es war doch recht blutig. Da bleibt nur zu hoffen, das RTL 2 nicht allzu viel kürzt.
Interessante Herangehensweise find ich, die komplette Staffel an einem WE zu zeigen.
Ich freu mich schon auf die 2. Staffel.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

rtl2 wird entweder kürzen oder ab 23 uhr erst zeigen

siehe Dexter, True Blood, Californication alles FSK 18 serien


----------



## win3ermute (21. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Kennt jemand von euch die Bücher? Sind die lesenswert?



Bei aller Liebe zu den Büchern: Das ist teilweise sehr, sehr zäh (ungefähr 1.000 Personen, deren Stammbäume bis ins kleinste geschildert werden; ausufernde Beschreibungen von Kleinigkeiten wie das, was da wieder gerade zum Essen serviert wird etc.); schwankt zwischen realistischer Schilderung der Verhältnisse in einem "Mittelalterstaat" und schlechter Soap, die trotz 1.000 Seiten und mehr pro Buch nur milimeterweise vorankommt. Zusätzlich scheint alles "on-the-fly" geschrieben zu werden: Da werden neue, wichtige Charaktere irgendwann eingeführt, von denen man vorher nicht mal eine Andeutung vernommen hat oder längst Totgeglaubte tauchen wieder auf...

Gute Unterhaltung mit Schwächen. 



> Hat schon jemand Teile der Serie gesehen (außerhalb Deutschlands) und kann was dazu sagen? Special-Effects? Story? Meinung?



Mehr als nur sehenswert. Wer allerdings auf knallige Fantasy mit jeder Menge Spezial-Effekten und Massenschlachten hofft, wird gnadenlos enttäuscht werden: Trotz einiger weniger Fantasy-Elemente ist die erste Staffel eher eine sehr realistische Darstellung von Polit-Intrigen im Mittelalter. Schlachten gibt es schon aus Budget-Gründen nicht; manche Folgen sind sehr, sehr dialoglastig. Zudem sind die "Gut-Böse-Grenzen" hier sehr schwimmend; fast alle Charaktere sind sehr ambivalent gezeichnet.

Die geschnittenen RTL-Dinger sollte man sich übrigens sparen. Die Serie ist für ein erwachsenes Publikum ausgelegt, das keine Probleme mit Gewalt, Sex und einer "expliziten" Sprache hat und obendrein auch hirnstubenmäßig gefordert werden möchte. Darstellerisch gibt es überhaupt nichts auszusetzen, auch wenn die "A Song of Ice and Fire"-Fangemeinde natürlich auf die Barrikaden ging, wenn irgendeiner der Darsteller nicht zu den eigenen Vorstellungen passte.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

gerade noch beim spiegel was gefunden:

"Denn "Game of Thrones" bietet alles, was eine US-Serie heute erfolgreich machen kann: eine komplexe Handlung, ein brillantes Ensemble und vor allem eine höchst professionelle Kombination aus immer wieder erzählten Geschichten, dann doch überraschenden Wendungen und Bezügen zur aktuellen Realität der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika."


und bei serienjunkies steht: 

Die Ausstrahlung der jeweils ersten Episoden beginnt dabei täglich um 20.15 Uhr. Da &#8222;Game of Thrones&#8220; in den Vereinigten Staaten für den Pay-TV-Sender HBO erstellt wurde, sind die meisten Episoden länger als die übliche knapp 40 Minuten Nettolaufzeit. Andererseits handelt die Serie von einer mittelalterlichen Fantasywelt, in der es durchaus brutal zugeht. Entsprechende Schnitte zugunsten des Jugendschutzes sind zu erwarten.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7L2PVdrb_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allein das intro zeigt das die serie nur episch werden kann ^^ warte atm auf die wiederholung von tnt serie ^^


----------



## Firun (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die 1.Staffel letztes Jahr  auf TnT-Serie(SKY) gesehen.
Ich finde die Serie sehr gelungen und bin schon fast ein richtiger Fan davon.

Die zweite Staffel startet am 1.April auf HBO, ich denke sie wird dann Oktober oder November im payTv kommen und 4-5 Monate später dann in den öffentlichen wie bei der ersten Staffel halt auch.
Da ich nicht so lange wollten habe ich vor ca. 3 Wochen angefangen die Bücher zu lesen.
Insgesamt gibt es jetzt 8 Teile auf Deutsch und ich kann sie bis jetzt bis zum 5 Teil nur wärmstens empfehlen.(weiter bin ich noch nicht)

Nur um mal die Länge der Bücher zu erläutern, die ersten 2 Bücher sind die erste Staffel.

Weiter oben hat jemand geschrieben das sie teilweise zäh zu lesen sind, das Gefühl hatte ich auch ab und zu bis zum 4 Buch, ab da wird alles etwas anders erzählt finde ich und liest sich auch besser.
Also ich mag die Bücher, sicher 15&#8364; pro Buch ist nicht wenig aber dennoch mir Wert sind ja auch meistens weit über 600 Seiten pro Buch.

Die Serie hält sich netterweise schon nah an den Büchern allerdings ist die Serie um weiten Brutaler als die Bücher und in den Büchern gibt es nicht so viel Sex/Nackt Szenen wie in der Serie, was dann auch die FSK18 unterstreicht.

Die erste Staffel kommt im übrigen im März raus Game-Thrones-limitierte-Erstauflage


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. Februar 2012)

Großartige Serie - möchte allerdings garnicht wissen wie sie für das deutsche Fernsehen zerschnibbelt wurde.


----------



## win3ermute (21. Februar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Nur um mal die Länge der Bücher zu erläutern, die ersten 2 Bücher sind die erste Staffel.



Nur in Deutschland - hier werden direkt aus einem Buch zwei gemacht. Tatsächlich ist man in den USA jetzt beim 5. Band, der in Deutschland noch nicht erschienen ist. Mindestens zwei Bücher sollen noch folgen - und da Martin mittlerweile 6 Jahre für einen Band braucht, glaube ich kaum, daß HBO tatsächlich den ganzen Zyklus verfilmen kann.



> Die Serie hält sich netterweise schon nah an den Büchern allerdings ist die Serie um weiten Brutaler als die Bücher und in den Büchern gibt es nicht so viel Sex/Nackt Szenen wie in der Serie, was dann auch die FSK18 unterstreicht.



Wäh? Manches aus den Büchern ist derartig harter Tobak, das wird man kaum in der Verfilmung wiederfinden. Außerdem hat Emilia Clarke in den meisten Szenen eh zu viel an .

"A Feast of Crows" (Band 4) fand ich übrigens sehr, sehr zäh, zumal sich storymäßig gar nicht viel tat und meine bevorzugten Hauptcharaktere (Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister und Daenerys Targaryen) komplett fehlten.


----------



## Firun (21. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nur in Deutschland - hier werden direkt aus einem Buch zwei gemacht. Tatsächlich ist man in den USA jetzt beim 5. Band, der in Deutschland noch nicht erschienen ist. Mindestens zwei Bücher sollen noch folgen - und da Martin mittlerweile 6 Jahre für einen Band braucht, glaube ich kaum, daß HBO tatsächlich den ganzen Zyklus verfilmen kann.



Ich rede doch von den Deutschen Büchern oder? 




win3ermute schrieb:


> Wäh? Manches aus den Büchern ist derartig harter Tobak, das wird man kaum in der Verfilmung wiederfinden. Außerdem hat Emilia Clarke in den meisten Szenen eh zu viel an .
> 
> "A Feast of Crows" (Band 4) fand ich übrigens sehr, sehr zäh, zumal sich storymäßig gar nicht viel tat und meine bevorzugten Hauptcharaktere (Jon Snow, Tyrion Lannister und Daenerys Targaryen) komplett fehlten.



Ansichtssache , für mich sind die Bücher um weiten "schwächer" als die Serie.
"A Feast of Crows" (Band 4) ist welcher Band in Deutsch ?


----------



## win3ermute (21. Februar 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich rede doch von den Deutschen Büchern oder?



Ist halt für jemanden, der nur die Originale kennt, sehr verwirrend, wenn plötzlich von mehr als 5 Bänden gesprochen wird .



> "A Feast of Crows" (Band 4) ist welcher Band in Deutsch ?



Grmpf! Immer muß ich nachguggen, faules Stück: "Zeit der Krähen" bzw. "Die dunkle Königin" (Band 7 und 8). Die demnächst erscheinenden Band 9 und 10 spielen denn größtenteils parallel zu den Ereignissen, eben aus der Sicht der vorher fehlenden Charaktere - die immerhin auf die stattliche Anzahl von 18 Leuten kommen. Ich sag' ja, so langsam ufert es aus ^^.


----------



## Gandolfini (21. Februar 2012)

Die Deutsche Version ist nicht zu empfehlen wegen : 1. Der Synchro 2. Der Zensur. 

Hab die Serie auf Englisch geguckt und kann kaum noch auf Staffel 2 warten (1. April!!!) Nur zu empfehlen, vorallem die Kulissen ,alles echt,Irland,Kroatien... . und dann noch die gute Kamera etc. pp.

Alles von HBO ist qualität pur!!

Hier noch der Trailer zu Season 2, +5mio klicks  have fun!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOzXsqoJhtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (21. Februar 2012)

Gandolfini schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Version ist nicht zu empfehlen wegen : Der Zensur.



Aber sicher nicht im PayTV


----------



## Gandolfini (21. Februar 2012)

Ok,bin jetzt von rtl 2 ausgegangen


----------



## sympathisant (21. Februar 2012)

Gandolfini schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Version ist nicht zu empfehlen wegen : 1. Der Synchro 2. Der Zensur.



mhhh. synchronisation ist immer ein thema für sich.

es gibt ja anscheinend nicht "Die" deutsche version. ich hoffe dann irgendwann mal auf ne kaufbare version, die nicht geschnitten ist.

versau ich mir irgendwelche pointen, wenn ich mir ohne kenntnisse der ersten staffel, den teaser zur zweiten anschaue?


----------



## Firun (25. Februar 2012)

sympathisant schrieb:


> versau ich mir irgendwelche pointen, wenn ich mir ohne kenntnisse der ersten staffel, den teaser zur zweiten anschaue?



Etwas, nicht viel aber etwas b.z.w denke ich das du dann sehr viel früher den "Aha! Effekt" hast während der ersten Staffel.


----------



## Foxwood (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt ein paar Folgen angeschaut und bin begeistert ich werde mir die Serie jetzt mal komplett anschauen.


----------



## ellwood (27. Februar 2012)

Hab die englische Version gesehen und bis dato alle deutschen Nücher gelesen. Gerade Vielfalt an Handlungssträngen macht die Serie imo so interessant und bei der Menge an Charakteren ist es klar das bei der Serie auf einiges verzichtet werden musste.  
Ich habe die Bücher verschlungen und kämpfe mich momentan durch das aktuelle englische Werk.
Was ich so faszinierend finde ist wie die Magie und das Phantastische immer mehr zunimmt.


----------



## Thoor (27. März 2012)

Barce yourself, a new fanboy is comming 

Bin ebenfalls Fan, obwohl ich die erste Folge etwas skeptisch war. Aber mit der Zeit wird man so hineingesogen... das hat bisher nur Lost geschafft. Wer mir richtig auf den Sack geht ist dieser Prinz, also der Junge da der meint er könne machen was er will. Ich HASSE diesen Typ >.<


----------



## Beckenblockade (28. März 2012)

Ich denke nicht, dass deine Sympathie gegenüber Joffrey im Laufe der ersten Staffel unbedingt wächst...


----------



## Thoor (28. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass deine Sympathie gegenüber Joffrey im Laufe der ersten Staffel unbedingt wächst...



Hab die ganze erste Staffel schon seit längerem durch, darum mag ich ihn ja nicht


----------



## win3ermute (3. April 2012)

Nanü, Staffel 2 hat bereits begonnen (in Polen bereits noch vor den Amis die zweite Folge ausgestrahlt) und noch keine Diskussion?

Zur Sicherheit Spoiler-Tag:



Spoiler



Gut, die erste Folge mutete für den Buchleser ein wenig wie ein "Zeitraffer" an: Es wurde von Schauplatz zu Schauplatz gesprungen; alle Hauptpersonen neben den "Neuen" - und es folgen ja noch einige wichtige Personen - kurz wieder angerissen. Der "Prolog" wurde dabei in die Mitte bzw. ans Ende der Folge gelegt, um Stannis, Davos und Melisandre nicht zu isoliert dastehen zu lassen. Dafür fehlten bisher bereits ein paar Nebenfiguren, was in den Fan-Foren bereits für Spekulationen über die nächsten beiden Bände der Saga sorgte (jaja, "A Song of Ice and Fire"-Fans sind genauso enthusiastisch und teilweise "buchstabengetreu" wie z. B. die "Lord of the Rings"-Freaks).

Gut, Davos hätte ich mir eher weniger füllig vorgestellt; Stannis' Besetzung und Einführung war ok - aber die Besetzung Melisandres mit Carice van Houten hätte besser nicht sein können! Was die Dame aus den Niederlanden drauf hat, hat sie in Verhoevens superben "Black Book" bereits gezeigt; ebenso in "Black Death". 

Beeindruckend ebenfalls das Erscheinen von Grey Wind. Waren die "Direwolves" vorher "gewöhnliche Wölfe" in ihrer jugendlichen Erscheinungsform, so zeigt sich nun die wahre Größe der Tiere. Hoffentlich sehen wir noch ein wenig "Grey Wind in action" . Falls das Budget ausreichte - zwar wurde es im Gegensatz zur Vorstaffel um 15 % erhöht, allerdings braucht es zur adäquaten Umsetzung des zweiten Buches garantiert mehr Geld, will man die Zuschauer nicht enttäuschen.

Einen Baby-Drachen gab's auch noch - und leider viel zu kurz Dany. Was Jamie angeht, darf man gespannt sein, wie ihn die Drehbuchschreiber in Staffel zwei einsetzen.

Gegen alle Unkenrufe - insbesondere durch den Tod Ned Starks - stellte der Season-Auftakt einen neuen Rekord für das amerikanische Pay-TV auf. Qualität setzt sich eben doch manchmal durch. Wenn die Zahlen so bleiben, dann darf man bald wohl auf die Ankündigung der dritten Staffel hoffen.



Winter is coming!


----------



## Gandolfini (4. April 2012)

bin heiß auf episode 3...


----------



## win3ermute (10. April 2012)

Kaum zwei Folgen von Staffel 2 gesendet und schon ist die dritte Staffel bereits beschlossene Sache: Link


----------



## Beckenblockade (11. April 2012)

Das will ich doch auch schwer hoffen...
Bis sie die Bücher eingeholt haben erwarte ich bitte jedes Jahr eine weitere Staffel.


----------



## win3ermute (17. April 2012)

Naja, Episode 3:



Spoiler



Dany fehlte komplett, wobei es in Buch 2 auch gar nicht so wirklich viel Handlung um sie gab - die Highlights folgen erst komplett in Buch 3. Brienne wurde eingeführt, wobei ich auf die gut verzichten kann (und vor allen Dingen auf die gesamten Füller-Stories um sie herum, die einen großen Teil von Band 4 ausmachen). Dafür gab es dann viel zu viel Geschichten um eher irrelevante Figuren: Maergary und ihr Bruder bekamen mit Renly viel zu viel Raum und Szenen, die in den Büchern überhaupt nicht vorkommen. 

Diese Folge war zäh, geschwätzig und mit unwichtigen Figuren aufgeblasen, wobei es um Jon Snow, Winterfell, Harrenhal und vor allen Dingen um King's Landing und Tyrion eine Menge mehr zu zeigen gegeben hätte. Mehr Hound und sein Bruder sollten auch drin sein. 

Band 2 erreichte zwar nicht ganz die Qualitäten des Vorgängers, hatte aber durchaus interessante Handlungsstränge - nur warum verschenkt man soviel Zeit um Nebenfiguren (klar: Um Maergery nackt zu zeigen und obendrein noch eine schwule Liebesszene einzubauen, obwohl die Beziehung zwischen Renly und dem Tyrell-Sprößling im Buch nur angedeutet wurde) und bringt damit den eher schlechteren "Soap-Charakter" des Buches zum Ausdruck statt der Vorzüge wie etwa Tyrions Bemühungen um Gerechtigkeit und Sicherheit in King's Landing? Statt die Erzählstränge auf den Punkt zu bringen zerfasert es bereits jetzt in Einzelepisoden, die im Verlauf der Handlung noch viel mehr zunehmen werden.

Bis jetzt bin ich nach drei Folgen doch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## win3ermute (24. April 2012)

Gnah, keiner Lust zu diskutieren? Ok, SE02E04:



Spoiler



So langsam nerven einige unnötige Szenen, die nicht in den Büchern vorkamen, schon: Wieder wurde Laufzeit für ein paar nackte Huren inkl. Folterung verschenkt, die für Joffreys Charakterisierung nicht nötig waren: Mittlerweile (und nach der vorangegangenen Folterung Sansas) sollte auch der Begriffsstutzige gemerkt haben, was für ein Psychopath das ist. Hervorragende Darstellung vom gerade mal 19-jährigen Jack Gleason übrigens, der nach "Game of Thrones" seine Darstellerkarriere allerdings an den Nagel hängen möchte.

Danys Ankunft in Quarth war lächerlich. Zwar hat man den unnötigen Firlefanz des Buches vorher verkürzt, dennoch war diese kurze Szene lächerlich geschrieben, weil demütigend und ihrer Persönlichkeit überhaupt nicht würdig. 

Ebenfalls zu kurz: Catelyns Aufeinandertreffen mit Renly und Stannis. 

Was ich mich frage, ob dank der viel zu schnellen Erzählweise reine Zuseher überhaupt noch mitkommen? Die "Brave Companions" wurden drastisch mitsamt Aryas Story zusammengeschnitten und kaum richtig vorgestellt - der "Mount that rides" (lächerlicher Auftritt IMHO - andere Rüstung und Darsteller übrigens als in der ersten Season) dürfte kaum jemand in Erinnerung geblieben sein; ebenso wie Lord Bolton (offensichtlich gut besetzt), der mit Robb eine Unterredung auf dem Schlachtfeld (wieder eine "abgeblendete" Schlacht, die langsam zur unangenehmen Gewohnheit werden) beginnt. Ebenso wurde die "Brotherhood without Banners" zwar erwähnt, aber ob jemand noch deren kurzen Auftritt aus der ersten Staffel im Gedächtnis hat?
Etliche Nebenpersonen scheinen gestrichen; deren "Ersatz" werden allerdings nicht mit der Bedeutung bzw. Raum eingeführt, den sie eigentlich brauchen (die "Brave Companions" z. B.). Maergery - im Buch absolut nebensächlich und nicht mehr als ein "Katalysator" - scheint gleichzeitig die "Queen of Thorns" leider zu ersetzen; vom Bolton-Bastard ("Reek, Reek, it rhymes with meek") fehlt bisher jede Spur - eventuell ersetzt man seine Rolle gleich ganz mit dem alten Bolton, was in der Folge zu Problemen führen kann, wobei diese Sau einen Joffrey wie ein Unschuldslamm aussehen lässt. Bronn ist mehr präsent als The Hound oder The Mountain - ebenfalls keine gute Entscheidung, wenn man sich anschaut, worauf deren Story in den Büchern anscheinend hinausläuft.

Lediglich die zusätzliche Szene mit Robb und der "Krankenschwester" fand ich bemerkenswert. Sie stellt sich zwar mit "Talisa" vor, aber man kann davon ausgehen, daß das nur ein falscher Name ist. Auch hier wieder ein unglaublich guter Besetzungscoup: "Talisa" wird von Oona Castilla Chaplin verkörpert, die nicht nur unglaublich hübsch und talentiert ist, sondern auch noch die Enkelin von Charles Chaplin. Sollte sie sich als "Jeyne" entpuppen, gibt das diesem "Nebenschauplatz mit Katalysatorfunktion" aus dem Buch doch ein wenig mehr nachvollziehbaren Raum.

Ansonsten: Als Buchleser habe ich das Gefühl, hier lediglich "Schlaglichter" präsentiert zu bekommen, wobei der Fokus bzw. die Verknappungen der Handlungen falsch gewählt sind - und trotzdem das Gefühl, daß es nicht richtig vorangeht (eh ein Problem der Bücher - selbst nach 5.000 Seiten fühlt man sich wie in einer "Luxussoap"). Großartig natürlich das Ende, auch wenn hier wieder zwei Begebenheiten zusammengelegt wurden - das dürfte bei einigen Zusehern für einen WTF?!-Moment gesorgt haben.


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Oh, hab ich wohl voll verpasst... Aber ich warte sowieso lieber bis die Staffel komplett is


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Und Episode 5 - nun halbwegs durch die Staffel durch



Spoiler



Renly hat es endlich hinter sich, wobei die reinen Serienzuschauer jetzt vielleicht verstehen, warum ich finde, daß man ihm viel zu viel Raum gegeben hat. 

Zwei große "Aufreger" der Folge gleich vorweg: Keinerlei Nacktheit - und das gerade in den Qarth-Szenen, wo endlich mal Boobies durch die Buchvorlage vorgegeben waren (alle Frauen dort tragen eine Brust offen). Und der "Tickler" stirbt, wobei dessen eigentlich späterer Abgang für viele Leute ein Highlight und "Turning Point" der Bücher waren.

Ebenfalls schwach: Die "Fist of the first men" von der Location her. In Winterfell bisher auch kein Aufschlagen der Reed-Kinder, deren Rolle wohl durch die Wildling-Frau ersetzt wird (was Schwierigkeiten ergeben könnte in Hinsicht auf die heiß diskutierte und naheliegende "R+L=J"-Theorie, deren in den Büchern mehr als nur einmal angedeutete Möglichkeit bisher nicht mal angeschnitten wurde. Ganz abgesehen davon, daß damit eine weitere Aufsplittung der Charaktere, die bisher zwar vollzogen, aber noch nicht geschrieben wurde, im späteren Verlauf der Serie problematisch werden könnte).
Dany - zwiespältige Szenen. Jorahs "Liebeserklärung" war großartig; alles andere eher weniger. Als Charakter, wie Dany in der Serie gezeigt wird, ist sie eher nervig, wobei Buch 2 tatsächlich eher unergiebig war, was den Charakter anbetrifft. Ebensowenig wie die Bücher schafft es die Serie, glaubhaft darzustellen, warum sie den "Iron Throne" tatsächlich möchte - und warum sie meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich der beste Kandidat dafür ist (Jon + Dany + Tyrion als "Hand" wären das beste, was Westeron passieren könnte).

Gut: Weiterhin alles mit Tyrion, der die besten Szenen und Dialogszenen hat. Dinklage ist ein unglaublich guter Darsteller, den man wohl ohne die Rolle des kleinwüchsigen Sohnes einer völlig degenerierten Familie nie wahrgenommen hätte. 
Und natürlich Jon. Kit Harington scheint mit der Rolle zu wachsen. Ich bin natürlich vorbelastet durch die Bücher; aber mir geht es bei seinem Charakter tatsächlich genauso wie bei der Lektüre: Je weiter er sich entwickelt, desto interessanter wird er (mittlerweile einer meiner Lieblinge in den Büchern, während ich anfangs am liebsten seine Kapitel übersprungen hätte).
Davos - gefällt mir immer mehr. Theon - gut, weil auf die Sachen um die eigentliche Hauptstory beschränkt (ich hasse die ausufernden Schilderungen um dieses Drecksvolk, das vergewaltigen, töten und plündern als "hohes Gut" ansieht, eh). Die Tyrells - meh. 

Interessantes Build-Up für die nächste Episode, die im Grunde "action-packed" sein müßte; dennoch nicht mehr als ein "Filler" wie das gesamte 2. Buch, das nur die wesentlich interessanteren Ereignisse des 3. Teils einleitet (um dann zwei Bücher und wahrscheinlich die doppelte bis dreifache Menge der Staffeln lang vor sich hinzudümpeln).


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

Wurde in der ersten staffel auch gezeigt wie die daesnyr vollkemmen nackt aus den feuer stieg und links und rechts drachen an ihren brüsten nuckelten ?


----------



## win3ermute (4. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wurde in der ersten staffel auch gezeigt wie die daesnyr vollkemmen nackt aus den feuer stieg und links und rechts drachen an ihren brüsten nuckelten ?





Spoiler



Die nuckelnden Drachen wurden nur angedeutet und Haare hatte Dany auch noch - ansonsten war's wie im Buch.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Mai 2012)

Schaut keine Sau die zweite - recht kontroverse - Staffel? Here we go - Episode 6 und 7:



Spoiler



Episode 6 war superschnell, enthielt jede Menge Handlung und ist für mich die beste Episode der Staffel bisher. Allerdings enthielt sie auch die meisten Änderungen bisher gegenüber der Vorlage; und leider nehmen diese Änderungen mit Folge 7 noch mehr zu. Offenbar ist den Autoren die positive Aufnahme der ersten Staffel zu Kopf gestiegen: Sie versuchen jetzt, besser als Martin zu sein und scheitern leider eklatant:

Gut: Der Aufstand in King's Landing! Es fehlte ein wenig an Größe; aber das ist halt im Budget begründet. 

Zwiespältig: Komplette Änderung der Qarth-Story, die im Buch tatsächlich völlig öde war. Allerdings wird aus Dany hier nur ein weinerliches und sehr nerviges Blag, das sich kaum besser als ihr Bruder präsentiert. Alle Stärken aus Staffel 1 sind mittlerweile wohl vergessen; die Macher werden es schwer haben, in Staffel 3 Dany als sehr raffinierte und kühle Eroberin zu präsentieren. Selbst der Besuch im "House of the Undying" wird ihr aufgezwungen und ist keine freiwillige Entscheidung (ich vermute, das dürfte in der nächsten Episode folgen).

Harrenhal: War Tywins und Aryas erste "freundschaftliche" Interaktion noch in Ordnung, um zu erklären, warum er nicht Aryas nächstes Ziel ist, fragte ich mich bei der zweiten Unterhaltung schon, was das eigentlich soll. Überhaupt wirkt Harrenhal - im Buch ein einziger Alptraum für Arya - eher wie eine Erholung statt wie eine Bedrohung. 

Theon: Fast alles richtig gemacht - aber Reek fehlt komplett. Statt dessen darf Dagmer seinen Part übernehmen (und sollte der sich als Reek entpuppen, was ich nicht glaube, geht jede Glaubwürdigkeit flöten. Offenbar hat HBO allerdings diese Rolle noch gar nicht vergeben, weswegen wir die größte Sau des GoT-Universums leider noch gar nicht erleben - da hätte man am nuttenquälenden Joffrey, bullshit-labernder Ygritte und sonnigen Momenten zwischen Tywin und Arya nebst völlig unmotiviert eingesetztem Littlefinger Laufzeit sparen sollen, um diesen Kerl im Sinne des Buches einzuführen; eventuell wäre HBO auch gut angeraten gewesen, die Laufzeit auf 12 Folgen zu erhöhen. Immerhin war das ein großer WTF?!-Moment beim Lesen.

Schlecht:

Robb und die "Krankenschwester": Ich bin ein Fan von Oona Chaplin, aber diese Szene war einfach nur schlecht geschrieben. Offensichtlich darf sich eine Krankenschwester zweifelhafter Herkunft, die zudem eine Spionin der Gegenseite sein könnte, frei zum Königsanwärter bewegen - und offenbar hat man nur eben diese eine Krankenschwester für ein Heer von mehreren Tausend Mann. Das war Soap-Niveau! Es ist ok, der Story um Robb und wahrscheinlich Jeyne Westerling mehr Raum zu geben als im Buch, wo sie nur sehr nebenbei erwähnt wurde - aber muß es auf diese Soap-Weise sein, die der Autor tatsächlich meidet wie die Pest?

Jon: Eine kurze Einführung von "Halfhand", dann geht's ab zu Ygritte - und zum völligen Versagen der Autoren. Jon meldet sich freiwillig zur Exekution und bekommt nicht die Anweisung, "das zu tun, was nötig ist", sondern tatsächlich den Auftrag zur Exekution. Statt das Mädel einfach laufen zu lassen, rennt er ihr hinterher - warum? Damit ein anderer seiner Gefährten das Mädel exekutieren kann und er völlig dämlich da steht? Die folgenden Dialoge mögen ja anfangs noch ganz amüsant sein, aber letztlich wird hier nur Zeit verschwendet, zumal hier mehr "Halfhand" und weniger Ygritte von Nöten wären für die kommenden Ereignisse. 

Nicht zu verzeihen: Jaime! Oder sollte man jetzt sagen: Oberpsychopath Jaime, der nicht nur Kinder aus dem Fenster stürzt, um seine Familie zu schützen, sondern gleich noch seinen größten Fan und Cousin für nichts abschlachtet? Diese ganze Szene ist so völlig unnütz und out-of-character, daß es nur ärgerlich ist. Warum haut er den Kerl nicht bewußtlos oder bittet ihn gleich, einfach "krank" zu spielen? Wir sehen nur den "Cliffhanger", als Catelyn Brienne um das Schwert bittet - ein Fortfahren im Sinne des Buches wäre allerdings völlig daneben, weil Jaime mit dem Mord bewiesen hat, daß er nicht einen einzigen Funken Ehrgefühl besitzt (und die "Timeline" ist auseinander; Cate weiß noch nichts von ihren toten Söhnen, was ihr auch die Motivation zur Verzweiflungstat im Buch entzieht).

Es sind noch eine ganze Menge mehr Kleinigkeiten, die mich gestört haben (das "little bird" von Sandor zu Sansa, dem völlig die Grundlage fehlt; die Abwesenheit der Maßnahmen Tyrions zur Verbesserung und Verteidigung von King's Landing als auch seine völlig merkwürdige Unterhaltung mit Cersei; Littlefingers Privat-Jet (sonst könnte er nicht überall und nirgends auftauchen); Shae ist plötzlich Sansas beste Freundin und der Hound verpfeift Sansa - wtf?!

Ich bin kein Buch-Nazi - ich erwarte nicht, daß ein so umfangreiches Werk wie ASOIAF buchstabengetreu umgesetzt wird. Manches muß komprimiert werden; bei so einer großen Anzahl von Personen müssen auch Personen zusammengefasst werden. Allerdings sollten Änderungen tatsächlich auch Verbesserungen sein und nicht völlig sinnlos (zumal völlig unnötige Szenen wie halt Jaimes Mord rein für den Schockeffekt dazugefügt wurden).
Nach der wirklich guten ersten Staffel verhauen sie es nun und haben bereits einige gute Szenen der Vorlage völlig unmöglich gemacht. Es ist immer noch gutes Entertainment - eine adäquate Umsetzung leider nicht mehr.  

Ich hoffe, daß sie wenigstens die noch kommenden Ereignisse (und das sind eine ganze Menge, wollen sie den Rest der Vorlage in drei Folgen komprimieren) halbwegs gelungen über die Bühne bringen. Die neunte Folge ist bereits mit "Blackwater" betitelt - das wird eine Herausforderung; das "House of the Undying" sollte in der nächsten Folge kommen und mindestens "episch" werden, wollen sie die Fans nicht enttäuschen...



Und Edit - scheint zwar keiner zu lesen, aber was soll's: Folge 8 - und nur noch zwei Folgen übrig:



Spoiler



Gut: Oona Chaplins Rückenansicht - oh wow! 

Das war es leider fast schon, sieht man von sehr guten Darstellerleistungen so gut wie aller Beteiligten ab. Vor allen Dingen Tyrion und Varys waren wieder großartig - es mangelte jedoch auch ihren Szenen an Substanz. Tyrion macht sich nun ein paar Stunden vor der Schlacht um Blackwater Gedanken, wie er die Stadt retten kann - wo ist der brilliante Stratege, der nichts unversucht lässt, um die Lage der Bevölkerung zu mildern und obendrein nach bisher unbekannten Wegen sucht, um die Stadt zu verteidigen?

Catelyn lässt den Kingslayer gehen - ohne Eskorte wohlgemerkt; stattdessen nur mit Brienne. Und Robb pennt mit Talisa - nach der Story, die sie ihm erzählt, ist wohl Jeyne Westerling endgültig aus der Story eliminiert. Die starke Motivation für beide Handlungen - nämlich, daß Catelyn gerade zwei Söhne verloren hat und nun versucht, zumindest ihre beiden Töchter zu retten, während Robb außer sich vor Trauer ist und Trost sucht - fehlt komplett. Schlimmer noch: Die Vorwürfe Robbs und Karstarks gegen Catelyn sind absolut daneben: Karstarks Wunsch, den Kriegsgefangenen selbst zu töten, ist genauso Verrat wie Catelyns Aktion (deren Glaubwürdigkeit nach dem letzten Drehbuchstunt mit Jaimes psychopathischer Reaktion auf einen Verwandten eh im Nirgendwo verschwunden ist). Von Robbs Betrug an den Freys ganz zu schweigen. 

Dany durfte mal wieder herumweinen; Volldepp Jon trifft auf den "Vorzeigeranger" Halfhand, der so toll ist, daß er ebenfalls gefangengenommen wurde. Wen interessiert es schon, daß einer der beliebtesten Nebencharaktere hier völlig verschenkt wird, wenn man vorher gesehen hat, wie Ygritte minutenlang Jon angemacht hat?

Den richtigen "Fuckup" bekommt jedoch Arya ab. Es gibt wahrscheinlich drei Begriffe, die man mit dem zweiten Buch der Saga in Verbindung bringt: Blackwater, House of the Undying und "Weasel Soup". Aryas beste Szenen wurden komplett eliminiert: Keine Befreiung Harrenhals durch die "unsichtbare Maus". Stattdessen eine völlig unspektakuläre Flucht, in der wiederum eine der für Aryas Entwicklung sehr wichtige Szene fehlte (gut, das kann noch kommen, denn immerhin heißt die letzte Folge "Valar Morghulis"). 

Die frühe Eröffnung, daß Bran und Rickon noch am Leben sind: Geschenkt. Es war die letzte Szene im Buch; allerdings wurde hier bereits der Aufbau versaut. 

Zwei Folgen übrig - und meine Erwartungen sind auf dem Nullpunkt. Meine "Vorhersage" hätte gelautet, daß diese Woche "House of the Undying" auf dem Plan gestanden hätte; dann "Blackwater", dann "Weasel Soup" und natürlich die Geschehnisse hinter der Mauer und Winterfell (letzteres eh bereits versaut, weil kein "Reek"). Stattdessen erwies sich Folge 8 als fast reiner Filler, statt die Menge der noch zu zeigenden Ereignisse auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich befürchte, Blackwater wird weit hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleiben - keine "Kette"; statt eines unerfahrenen Admirals der Veteran Davos auf Stannis' Seite etc.

Ich verstehe es absolut nicht: Die Grundstory des Buches war verdammt gut - wofür Änderungen wie die Nachricht von Brans unds Rickons vermeintlichem Ableben zurückhalten, die den Handlungsweisen der Charaktere die Motivation entzieht? Warum jede Menge Ygritte und Jon, wenn die Halfhand-Story viel mehr ergiebig ist und Ygritte in der nächsten Staffel noch genug zu tun bekommt - und Jon und Halfhand hier wie Deppen dastehen (wie so ungefähr die ganze Familie Stark einschließlich Catelyn und Robb)? Wieso nicht zeigen, wie gut Tyrion seinen Job als "Hand" und Verteidiger der Stadt macht - und dafür dennoch vom Volk gehasst wird? Warum ein paar Arya/Tywin-Szenen, wenn doch gerade die "Weasel-Soup"-Sache so verdammt episch und "Bad-Ass" ist? Warum aus Dany eine weinerliche Bitch machen, einen "Übernahme-Coup" einleiten und sie ins "House of the Undying" zwingen, nachdem ihr Charakter in der ersten Staffel so verdammt treffend dargestellt wurde (und sie auch durch die Ereignisse in Qarth eben so verdammt faszinierend im folgenden Buch wird. Leider finden die meisten Zuschauer sie derzeit als nur überflüssig und nervig)?


----------



## Firun (24. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Schaut keine Sau die zweite - recht kontroverse - Staffel?



Doch ich denn seit gestern läuft sie auf Sky Atlantic HD

Allerdings bin ich mit den Büchern soweit es geht schon durch


----------



## Ärgerta (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

George R.R. Martin ist auch als Mensch ein toller Typ, wie ich finde.

Hier ist ein Interview auf einem Kanadischen Sender (englisch)
http://www.youtube.c...&feature=g-vrec

Liebe Grüße

Ärgerta


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Ärgerta schrieb:


> George R.R. Martin ist auch als Mensch ein toller Typ, wie ich finde.



Darüber geht die Meinung der sog. "Community" ja durchaus auseinander . Immerhin hat man sechs (6!) Jahre auf eine Fortsetzung eines eh gesplitteten Buches warten dürfen. In 11 Jahren gab es genau zwei Bücher, die die Qualität der Vorgänger nicht mal im Ansatz erreichen - wie HBO die Bücher "A feast for crows" und "A dance of dragons" verfilmen möchten, ohne komplett ihre Zuseher zu verlieren, darauf bin ich durchaus gespannt, weil es passiert tatsächlich so gut wie nix abseits von Charakter-Momenten und Cliffhangern - das waren mehr als 2000 Seiten Filler abgesehen von Jons Story!

Martin reizt halt die Geduld der Fans mehr als aus. Elf Jahre für ein seitenlanges "Nichts" an Handlung (bzw. Handlung, die sich im Nichts verläuft) haben sicherlich für böses Blut gesorgt; ebenso wie seine "Überraschungen" aus der tiefsten Soap-Kiste (Jon Connington und sein Protege - wtf?! Bin ich hier bei "Gute Scheisse schlechte Scheisse", wo Charaktere ohne Ankündigung einfach mal so aus dem Arsch gezogen werden? Von dem "nicht tot bleiben" anderer Charaktere ganz abgesehen?)

Bis "Clash of Kings" war das alles noch verdammt gut - danach ging es soapmäßig gewaltig bergab. Ich will keine Charaktere, die sich durch "Drehbucheingriffe" plötzlich ins Gegenteil verkehren; ich will keine völlig überflüssige Nebenstories wie den "Prince of Dorne" und seine gesamte Sippschaft, die bisher nix außer Langeweile zur Gesamtstory beitragen! 

Und Martin treibt sich in der Weltgeschichte herum, während er an der Story arbeiten sollte. Es sind die Fans, die ihm sein Auskommen besorgen - bitteschön sollte er wenigstens daran arbeiten, um eine Story, die er eh bisher fast vernichtet hat, wenigstens zu beenden. Und das bitte abseits von "Fillern" wie den letzten beiden Büchern!


----------



## Firun (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Darüber geht die Meinung der sog. "Community" ja durchaus auseinander . Immerhin hat man sechs (6!) Jahre auf eine Fortsetzung eines eh gesplitteten Buches warten dürfen. In 11 Jahren gab es genau zwei Bücher, die die Qualität der Vorgänger nicht mal im Ansatz erreichen - wie HBO die Bücher "A feast for crows" und "A dance of dragons" verfilmen möchten, ohne komplett ihre Zuseher zu verlieren, darauf bin ich durchaus gespannt, weil es passiert tatsächlich so gut wie nix abseits von Charakter-Momenten und Cliffhangern - das waren mehr als 2000 Seiten Filler abgesehen von Jons Story!
> 
> Martin reizt halt die Geduld der Fans mehr als aus. Elf Jahre für ein seitenlanges "Nichts" an Handlung (bzw. Handlung, die sich im Nichts verläuft) haben sicherlich für böses Blut gesorgt; ebenso wie seine "Überraschungen" aus der tiefsten Soap-Kiste (Jon Connington und sein Protege - wtf?! Bin ich hier bei "Gute Scheisse schlechte Scheisse", wo Charaktere ohne Ankündigung einfach mal so aus dem Arsch gezogen werden? Von dem "nicht tot bleiben" anderer Charaktere ganz abgesehen?)
> 
> ...



Naja  naja , deine Ansicht kann ich eigentlich nicht teilen, sicherlich waren ein paar Abschnitte in den Büchern nicht so kurzweilig zu lesen wie andere aber informativ für die gesamte Story fand ich bis jetzt alle Bücher.
Außerdem finde ich gerade die Geschichte zu Quentin Martell sehr interessant, und als neuer Charakter wurde er meiner Meinung nach gut eingeführt.(Deutsch.Buch9)

Man kann ja in so einen Schriftsteller nie hineinsehen, und ganz ehrlich glaube ich wusste er bis vor kurzem selber nicht wie gefragt er und seine Geschichten vom Eisernen Thron ,Westeros und Essos doch sind. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, die wirklich große Fanbase kam auch erst durch die Verfilmung.
Ich kenne die Bücher schon wirklich lange aber so einen Hype wie durch die Serie und so eine Nachfrage gab es vorher ganz gewiss nicht.
Wer weis schon ob er nicht mitten drin schon mal dran gedacht hatte das ganze über Bord zu werfen weil es ja eh nie so viele Fans hatte und es ihm vielleicht einfach auch etwas über den Kopf gewachsen war.
Die Geschichte selber ist doch nämlich gerade durch die ganzen verschiedenen Charakter sehr komplex geworden, also ich würde das nicht schreiben wollen.
Nun ja jetzt hat er halt das Problem das die ganzen Fans, Nerds und Normalos mehr wollen und das am besten gleich Morgen, was natürlich nicht geht.

Also ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit seinen Büchern.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja  naja , deine Ansicht kann ich eigentlich nicht teilen,



Das ist im Grunde nicht ausschließlich meine Meinung, sondern der Tenor der "Fans" allgemein. Persönlich weiche ich da in einigen Dingen ab - aber das ist ja normal.



> sicherlich waren ein paar Abschnitte in den Büchern nicht so kurzweilig zu lesen wie andere aber informativ für die gesamte Story fand ich bis jetzt alle Bücher.
> Außerdem finde ich gerade die Geschichte zu Quentin Martell sehr interessant, und als neuer Charakter wurde er meiner Meinung nach gut eingeführt.(Deutsch.Buch9)



Gerade Martell fand ich persönlich höchstgradig langweilig genau wie die Backstory in Hinsicht Dorne. Und der gesamte Charakter führte zu nichts - er wurde sprichwörtlich verbrannt!



> Man kann ja in so einen Schriftsteller nie hineinsehen, und ganz ehrlich glaube ich wusste er bis vor kurzem selber nicht wie gefragt er und seine Geschichten vom Eisernen Thron ,Westeros und Essos doch sind. Denn seien wir mal ehrlich, die wirklich große Fanbase kam auch erst durch die Verfilmung.



Das ist nicht wahr - Martin hat ein Vermögen gescheffelt eben durch seine in den USA sehr bekannten Bücher. Einen "Stunt" wie bei "Feast for Crows" und "Dance with Dragons" können sich nur absolute Bestseller-Autoren erlauben. Die Fanbase außerhalb der USA kam erst durch die Serie. (Mit "Stunt" ist die Splittung in zwei Bücher gemeint. Dem Verlag wurde fristgemäß eine vierte Fortsetzung zugestellt. Angeblich weigerte Martin sich, das Buch als Zweiteiler herauszubringen. Er arbeitete es also völlig um, wobei er Personen und Örtlichkeiten trennte. Zwischen Buch 3 bis Buch 5 liegen ganze 11(!) Jahre. Das erlaubt man sich nicht, wenn die Fanbasis nur sehr klein ist - dann ist man gewöhnlich vergessen. Ein Beenden der Serie ist bei diesem Arbeitstempo mehr als ungewiß - frühestens im Jahre 2015 darf man mit einem 6. Band rechnen).



> Ich kenne die Bücher schon wirklich lange aber so einen Hype wie durch die Serie und so eine Nachfrage gab es vorher ganz gewiss nicht.



Nur hierzulande. Ist wie bei "Watchmen" und "V for Vendetta" - ein verdammt großes Millionenpublikum hatten diese Dinger in vergleichbarer Anzahl bereits vor dem Startschuß der Verfilmungen. 



> Wer weis schon ob er nicht mitten drin schon mal dran gedacht hatte das ganze über Bord zu werfen weil es ja eh nie so viele Fans hatte und es ihm vielleicht einfach auch etwas über den Kopf gewachsen war.



Wie gesagt: Die Fanbase war zahlreich und treu. Mit zwei unbedeutenden Büchern in 11 Jahren zu einer Saga (wobei ich mich tatsächlich frage, wieso HBO sich gerade dafür entschieden hat) sind allerdings etliche Fans verprellt worden. 



> Die Geschichte selber ist doch nämlich gerade durch die ganzen verschiedenen Charakter sehr komplex geworden, also ich würde das nicht schreiben wollen.
> Nun ja jetzt hat er halt das Problem das die ganzen Fans, Nerds und Normalos mehr wollen und das am besten gleich Morgen, was natürlich nicht geht.



Martin selbst scheint das ja nicht mehr schreiben zu wollen - er gibt ja durchaus zu, sich selbst in Sackgassen verrannt und keinen Plan zu haben, wie er bestimmte Dinge auflösen soll (was man durchaus merkt mit mehreren "Deus ex machina". Der Grund für die "Red Wedding" ist gerade mal eine Seite wert; Conningtons Protege wird in Band 5 mal eben auf die Schnelle eingeführt).

Band 4 "Feast for Crows" (im deutschen wohl 7 - 8) treibt nur Charakterzeichnung voran, während die Story auf der Stelle tritt. Band 5 ist nur wegen Jon und Stannis interessant, während der Rest ebenfalls nicht vorankommt. Dany macht nix außer versagen (vom Favoriten des ersten Buches und der Eroberin des dritten Buches mittlerweile zum Nervfaktor verkommen - in der Serie ja schon viel früher); Tyrion und Sam reisen, Arya macht Ausbildung. Nichts kommt zueinander; ganz im Gegenteil. Die große Bedrohung im Norden verkommt zum Beiwerk, während Brienne nach zwei Mädeln sucht, von denen wir wissen, daß sie sie gar nicht finden kann - aber dennoch werden dieser Story Hauptteile gewidmet!



> Also ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden mit seinen Büchern.



Ich nur mit Band 1 - 3. Manche Teile von "A Dance with Dragons" waren sehr gut (Jon); "A Feast for Crows" allerdings ein großer Langeweiler.

Wer hätte gedacht, daß ein Mädel mit Drachen so derartig langweilig sein kann? 5.000 Seiten(!), ohne auf die echte Gefahr im Norden auch nur halbwegs einzugehen, die alle Machtspielchen, denen in Westeros so fröhlich nachgegangen werden, eh überflüssig machen... 

Ich mein, da lauert ein uraltes, kaum sterbliches Volk, das jeden Gefallenen zu einem Soldaten macht, der kaum wieder zu töten ist - und Martin kümmert sich um Banalitäten wie Cersei, Brienne und Jaime, während Dany immer noch nicht in Westeros ist und ausführlichst in eine Lage gebracht wird, die sie nicht gewinnen kann, Tyrion eine Reise unternimmt ebenso wie Sam. Lediglich Jon, Stannis und Bran werden richtig platziert. 

Und wenn Du "A Dance with Dragons" noch nicht gelesen hast (wohl Buch 9 und 10 im deutschen), dann wirst Du am Ende kotzen. Ehrlich gesagt kann sich Martin von mir aus alle Zeit der Welt lassen - ich habe fast das Interesse an der Fortführung in mindestens zwei Bänden (es werden wohl eher fünf) verloren. Das endet wohl nie. 

Ist mir der Herr Martin deswegen unsympathisch? Nö. Der hat ein Stück "realistischer" Fantasy geschaffen, das es in dieser Form nie gab. Nichts ist vergleichbar mit ASOIAF; er hat mich durchaus angefixt. Ich wünschte nur, in 11 Jahren wären mehr herausgekommen als dieses Stück "Fantasy-Soap", das nicht mal im Ansatz mit den ersten drei Büchern mithält. Und verfilmbar ist das Zeuch überhaupt nicht, weswegen ich nicht glaube, daß GoT über Staffel 4 (Buch 3 soll in zwei Staffeln verfilmt werden) hinauskommt. 

Aber nun erstmal "Blackwater". Die Kette wird wohl nicht dabei sein - dennoch hoffe ich, daß dies ein Stück TV-Geschichte wird. Und das "House of the Undying" sowie "Valar Morghulis" erwarten uns wohl zum Abschluß einer sehr zwiespältigen Staffel, die vieles richtig, aber genauso viel falsch gemacht hat nach einem perfekten ersten Lauf.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Mai 2012)

ich finds blöde das hbo schon wieder was in die serie brachte was im buch nicht zu finden war - genauso wie in true blood haben sie gay szenen reingebracht die nicht zur story gehören.

und laut nem interview sollen in staffel 2 auch leute sterben die im buch noch leben


----------



## win3ermute (28. Mai 2012)

Und nu Blackwater:



Spoiler



Geschrieben vom "Man himself", eben George R. R. Martin, und inszeniert von Neil Marshall, der meine Zuneigung durch "Dog Soldiers" erst gewonnen und dann mit "Doomsday" auch wieder verspielt hat. Sein "Centurion" war ganz nett; blieb aber hinter "Ironclad" seines Landsmannes zurück.

Zuerst das "Writing": Daran dürfen sich seine GoT-Kollegen ein Beispiel nehmen. Die gesamte Folge ist so reich an Details, die in eine sehr kurze Laufzeit gepresst wurden. Ich mochte Sansas Provokation gegen Joffrey; Sansa und The Hound (wenn auch völlig anders als im Buch - aber dennoch großartig); Cersei und Sansa; Joffrey auf den Zinnen; Cersei ohne Maske; The Hound gegen Bronn etc. pp. Nicht ein Einwand von mir; alles war großartig!

Die Inszenierung blieb natürlich aufgrund Budget/Laufzeit hinter epischen Schlachten wie in HdR zurück - das war nicht anders zu erwarten. Als das "Pig Shit" losging, habe ich allerdings den Atem angehalten und fast geglaubt, die Schlacht sei schon vorbei (keine Kette - wurde von mir auch nicht vermisst). Der Aufbau der Szene war wunderbar - von den Glocken zu den Trommeln bis zu dem einzigen Schiff. Danach wurde es ein wenig kleiner - aber in den TV- und Budget-Grenzen immer noch sehr, sehr ansehbar! 

Kaum Einwände gegen diese Episode; ganz im Gegenteil. Ich wünschte, der Rest der Staffel hätte dieses Niveau erreicht! Ob da TV-Geschichte geschrieben wurde, weiß ich nicht - aber bestimmt sind die Macher mit dieser Folge nahe dran gewesen!

Oh, und die Krönung natürlich zum Schluß: Als ob die Ereignisse noch nicht genug waren, ertönt über den Abspann "Rains of Castamere" von den "Nationals". Der Song ist direkt aus dem Buch übernommen und hier hervorragend eingeführt. Er wird noch recht wichtig werden für eine zukünftige Szene, die hoffentlich genauso gut inszeniert wird!


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

finds atm total blöde das es ein riesen cliffhanger bei brienne und arya mit buch 8 gab 

bleibt die serie dem buch eingentlich treu ?

bei true blood hat hbo ja seine eigene story geschrieben


gerade entdeckt <3 <3 <3 <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc_07tbSXBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




so habe got folge 1 von staffel 2 gesehen 


Das Lied von eis und Feuer in Buch entspricht folgendem




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Game of Thrones die Tv serie zum buch entspricht folgenden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hätte ich die bücher nicht vorher gelesen wär ich sehr verwirrt warum die eine person plötzlich das macht und warum die story plötzlich so fix in der serie ist.


das kommst wie wintermute schon bereits erwähnte typisch für hbo

Schwule Männer für die schwulen die hbo schauen obwohl im buch nie so beschrieben
überflüssige darstellung von primären und sekundären geschlechtsmerkmalen nur für die sex qoute an hbo kunden

Aber als fan schaut man die serie ja weiter - ich habe auch ja auch true blood geschaut weiter trotz der typsichen schwulen gewalt sex hbo erfolgsqoute


----------



## win3ermute (29. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Game of Thrones die Tv serie zum buch entspricht folgenden
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist so nicht richtig. Gemessen am Gros des sonstigen TV-Zeugs ist "GoT" trotz Schwächen immer noch eine Wucht. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß ASOIAF in einer Art geschrieben ist, die eine adäquate Verfilmung von vornherein ausschließt. Diesen "Cast of a 1.000 Characters" mit einer Unzahl an verschiedensten Lokalitäten mit all den kleinen Geschichten nebenbei kannst Du unmöglich in eine Filmhandlung bringen (ok, mit ein paar 100 Millionen an Budget und einer Staffellaufzeit von ca. 30 - 40 Episoden eventuell - fragt sich nur, ob da noch einer einschaltet bzw. wer das finanzieren soll).



> hätte ich die bücher nicht vorher gelesen wär ich sehr verwirrt warum die eine person plötzlich das macht und warum die story plötzlich so fix in der serie ist.



Die Bücher machen zwar einiges klar - allerdings verstellen sie auch die Sicht auf andere Handlungsweisen in der Serie. Manches wurde komplett geändert auch in der Charakterisierung; wie ich ja bereits schrieb nicht unbedingt zum besseren. Bei manchen Sachen verstehe ich es (Budget, Laufzeit, langweiligste Storyline überhaupt im Buch); bei anderen Sachen überhaupt nicht.



> Schwule Männer für die schwulen die hbo schauen obwohl im buch nie so beschrieben



Damit scheinst Du ein echtes Problem zu haben... nicht, daß da was verdrängtes hintersteckt...
Im ganzen betrachtet (und man sollte GoT als einen riesigen Film ansehen; nicht als Einzelfolgen) macht diese Szene übrigens tatsächlich ihren Sinn; da war ich eventuell voreilig. Auf diese Weise ist dem Zuschauer das Gesicht des Loras in Erinnerung geblieben; eventuell auch Renlys Rüstung. Gegen Ende von "Blackwater" spielt das ja durchaus eine Rolle.



> überflüssige darstellung von primären und sekundären geschlechtsmerkmalen nur für die sex qoute an hbo kunden



Andererseits ist das natürlich das, was HBO vom üblichen TV abhebt und was Abos generiert; ergo vom wirtschaftlichen Standpunkt verständlich. Ich habe auch kein Problem damit, daß es dargestellt wird (und so extrem wie in Spartacus ist es noch lange nicht), sondern nur, wenn dafür Laufzeit verschwendet wird, die an anderer Stelle wirklich gebraucht würde. Allerdings betrifft diese "Laufzeitverschwendung" sicherlich nur die Buchleser - der Rest wird nichts vermissen.

Btw.: This is fuckin' epic:



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2Yd9KsIz8I[/youtube]


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Damit scheinst Du ein echtes Problem zu haben... nicht, daß da was verdrängtes hintersteckt...



ich hasse auch die den charakter von tara aus true blood weil ihre rolle sowas von nervig ist und bin deshalb kein versteckter weisser mützen träger ^^

ich bin nicht versteckt schwul falls du das denkst du hast doch selbst seite vorher beschrieben das mit den schwulen männer nicht zum buch passt.
ich muss zum bsp in got teils sowas von lachen bei der szene in folge 1 von staffel 2 wo die eine hure angelernt wurde weil das wirkte so surreal ^^

ich bin halt eine person die es nicht mag wenn was geändert wird was kein sinn macht und den mythos zerstört

schwule in true blood und got
han solo tanzt schwuchtelig zu nen justin biber song in star wars kinect
dc comics schreibt einen helden plötzlich als schwulen um
jar jar binks
proudmore >> prachtmeer und andere übersetzungen von eigennamen
eine fortsetzung eines spiels wird so geändert das nur noch der name und die welt was mit dem vorgänger zu tuen hat (da vs da2)
spiele die ein unfertiges ende haben (me3,kotor2, usw)


----------



## win3ermute (30. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich bin nicht versteckt schwul falls du das denkst du hast doch selbst seite vorher beschrieben das mit den schwulen männer nicht zum buch passt.



Dir ist aber bewußt, daß es im Buch kein großes Geheimnis ist, daß Renly und Loras schwul und zusammen sind? Und ich habe geschrieben, daß ich die Szene zu lang fand für absolute Nebencharaktere, wobei ich mich hier geirrt habe, weil es im späteren Zusammenhang durchaus Sinn macht, um das Verständnis für die Schlußszenen von "Blackwater" zu erhöhen. 
"Nicht zum Buch passen" ist was völlig anderes als "Szene stand nicht im Buch". Im großen und ganzen passt neben der ganzen Gewalt und dem sonstigen Sex natürlich auch eine schwule Liebesszene zum Buch, zumal wir ja dort durchaus eine Szene präsentiert bekommen (nur scheint Dich nur männliche Homosexualität zu stören, so oft, wie Du Dich hier darüber auslässt).



> ich bin halt eine person die es nicht mag wenn was geändert wird was kein sinn macht und den mythos zerstört



Dann darfst Du Dir nie eine Verfilmung ansehen oder neuere Ausgaben von Comic-Helden etc. Es wird und muß immer was geändert, vereinfacht, modernisiert oder gekürzt werden.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

also in der deutschen fassung von lied von eis und feuer habe ich nichts gelesen das renly auf loras steht 



Spoiler



wurde er deshalb als erstes von der roten priesterin getötet ?



und ich bin wohl nicht dekadent genug das ich mit schwulen männern beim verkehr in bewegten bilder klarkomme ^^ - ist halt für mich auf dem selben lvl wie ne überfahrene taube 


liegt vieleicht drann das man in den medien und bis jetzt in 2 hbo serien mit den holzhammer es aufgedrängt bekommt und keine wahl hat es sich nicht anzusehen


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2012)

Sie könnten ja vorher immer einen Hinweis einblenden: 

"Achtung, gleich zeigen wir Schwule. Wenn Sie angst haben vom Anblick solcher Szenen homosexuell zu werden, schliessen Sie bitte die Augen."


----------



## win3ermute (30. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also in der deutschen fassung von lied von eis und feuer habe ich nichts gelesen das renly auf loras steht



Dann hast Du nicht aufmerksam gelesen. Es wird mehr als einmal wenig subtil angedeutet, daß die beiden nicht nur "aufeinander stehen", sondern ein Paar sind. In Cerseis POV wird das sogar sehr deutlich gemacht.



Spoiler



wurde er deshalb als erstes von der roten priesterin getötet ?



Dazu fällt mir wenig ein. Es mag Dir entgangen sein, aber sowohl in Buch als auch Serie wird sehr klar gesagt, daß Renlys Armee 100.000 Mann beträgt, während Stannis nur 20.000 aufbringen kann. Wenn man nun noch bedenkt, wann das Ereignis passiert, dann dürfte doch Melisandres Grund zum Handeln sehr, sehr klar sein...



> und ich bin wohl nicht dekadent genug das ich mit schwulen männern beim verkehr in bewegten bilder klarkomme ^^ - ist halt für mich auf dem selben lvl wie ne überfahrene taube



Seit wann zählen völlig normale Dinge als "dekadent"? Wer das mit einer "überfahrenen Taube" vergleicht, der sollte sich langsam fragen, ob ein Gang zum Therapeuten nicht angebracht wäre.



> liegt vieleicht drann das man in den medien und bis jetzt in 2 hbo serien mit den holzhammer es aufgedrängt bekommt und keine wahl hat es sich nicht anzusehen



Du kannst abschalten, wenn es Dir nicht passt. Machen andere Leute auch so und erzählen nicht was von "hab keine Wahl", während sie diese natürlich haben...


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Sie könnten ja vorher immer einen Hinweis einblenden:
> 
> "Achtung, gleich zeigen wir Schwule. Wenn Sie angst haben vom Anblick solcher Szenen homosexuell zu werden, schliessen Sie bitte die Augen."



ich mag deinen sarkasmus 

naja mal schauen wie die serie weitergeht ^^ und wintermute nen therapeuten brauchen wir doch alle hier im forum ^^


----------



## Tikume (30. Mai 2012)

Komm doch mal in den IRC, wir haben da ne Überraschung für dich.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

das hört sich nach ner drohung an ^^


----------



## dragon1 (31. Mai 2012)

So viel hass wie diese Serie hat noch kein Buch und kein Film in mir aufgerufen  EInfach großartig, wie sehr es mitreißt. 
Rhaego! Rhaego! Rhaego! 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexer1975 (31. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich finds blöde das hbo schon wieder was in die serie brachte was im buch nicht zu finden war - genauso wie in true blood haben sie gay szenen reingebracht die nicht zur story gehören.
> 
> und laut nem interview sollen in staffel 2 auch leute sterben die im buch noch leben



Wenn Du die Szenen mit Renly anspielst. Der Autor hat selbst gesagt, das dem so ist ... in den Büchern wird es halt nur subtil angedeutet. Zudem ist der Autor doch in die Drehbücher involviert.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

daenyrs war noch in den ersten büchern gut aber inzwischen hat sie stark nachgelassen ^^


----------



## Tikume (31. Mai 2012)

HBO hat übrigens jetzt das erste Spin-Off angekündigt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

ich bin so berühmt das tikume mir etwas widmet


----------



## win3ermute (4. Juni 2012)

Und nu ist die Season auch schon vorbei...



Spoiler



Das Finale machte noch mehr als der Rest der Staffel klar: Das ist nicht wirklich ASOIAF, sondern eine absolut abgespeckte Version, die sehr wichtige und gute Storylines auslässt und den Rest auf Sparflamme darstellt. Ein Großteil der Szenen des Finales kannte selbst der Buchleser nicht; alles war vereinfacht oder schlicht neu erfunden - leider nicht zum besseren. 

Die größte Enttäuschung dürfte das House of the Undying gewesen sein. Es war klar, daß die Vielzahl an Visionen es nicht in die Show bringen werden, aber auch der Rest wurde aus Zeit- und Budgetgründen komplett gekappt und absolut simplifiziert. Nur die erste Version mit dem zerstörten Thronraum in King's Landing war absolut brilliant (zerstört und Schnee auf dem Thron?); danach wurde es mau, ein Schatten des epischen Ereignisses im Buch. Nicht mal einen König mit Wolfskopf, der auf die Ereignisse in der nächsten Staffel Bezug nimmt, gab es zu sehen. Immerhin benimmt sich Dany zum Ende der Staffel wieder wie der Charakter im Buch - wie eine Anführerin und nicht wie ein quengelndes Blag. 

Theon in Winterfell war teilweise großartige Comedy. Leider sehen wir nichts von der belagernden Meute; ebenso dürfte für Nicht-Buch-Leser das Ende von Winterfell völlig unverständlich sein. Das passiert, wenn man eine Nebenstory eliminiert, die die größte Sau im ASOIAF-Universum einführen sollte. Auch eine Rückblende dürfte da nichts mehr bringen; wahrscheinlich erfahren wir die Erklärung durch ein paar Dialogzeilen.
Gut allerdings Maester Lluwin und seine Szene mit den Kindern.

Jon und Halfhand: Völlig vermurkst. Der Charakter des Halfhand wurde völlig verschenkt, weil man ja lieber Jon und Ygritte völlig unnötig durch die Eiswüste stolpern lassen mußte. Ich weiß nicht mal, ob ohne Buch diese Szene sonderlich Sinn macht; zudem fehlte der gesamte emotionale Überbau (und Ghost - der scheint eh vergessen).

Brienne ist offensichtlich eine unerbittliche Killermaschine geworden. Passt zu Jaime, dem Soziopathen, den man in der Serie aus seinem Char gemacht hat. Robb und Talisa heiraten unter den "7 Göttern", was fragen lässt, ob die Schreiberlinge der Serie überhaupt einen Dreck um Hintergründe geben, da Robb nun mal aus dem Norden stammt und den alten Göttern zugehört. Sansa und Littlefinger - damit fällt wohl die ganze Storyline um Sir Dontos, den man bereits eingeführt hat, weg. Immerhin hat Arya ihre Münze bekommen und Jaquen seinen Abgang gehabt.

Mir ist klar, daß Budget- und Zeitgründe es nicht erlauben, den vollen epischen Umfang darzustellen. Den Grundsatz, daß man ohne Zeit und Geld kreativ wird, sehe ich aber in der Serie nicht wirklich: Statt zu vereinfachen oder gar zu verbessern nimmt man die einfachsten Wege oder bastelt überflüssiges Zeug wie Jon (genau wie Dany nicht nur überhaupt keine Charakter-Entwicklung, sondern völliger Rückschritt) und Ygrittes Wanderung hinein. Das ist wie gesagt alles irgendwo immer noch ganz nett; aber nur ein Schatten dessen, was es sein könnte. 
Buch 3 wird in zwei Staffeln aufgeteilt; vielleicht macht man es das nächste Mal wieder besser. Es gibt allerdings so viel zu erzählen; soviele Charaktere einzuführen (gecastet sind über 10 neue Nebenfiguren), das ich meine Zweifel habe.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juni 2012)

Da ich die Bücher nicht gelesen habe, hat mir die Folge gefallen. Schönes Staffelende & freue mich auf die nächste


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. Juni 2012)

Kann mich da Tikume nur anschließen.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und nu ist die Season auch schon vorbei...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ich schonmal sagte ^^

True Blood war nicht besser - erste Staffel war noch okay nur ab der 2ten Staffel haben die ihre eigene Story geschrieben.

War mir schon klar das sie nicht die tiefe des Buches ab staffel 2 so rüberbringen können bei nur 400 Minuten.

Das Buch 3 auf 2 Staffel gespalten wird gibt Hoffnung


----------



## Gandolfini (1. Juli 2012)

Ja Season 2 bei True Blood war jetzt nicht sooo stark aber noch gut, mit der Gottesanbetterin die ich aus Battlestar Galactica noch kannte . Season 3 ist wieder sehr gut. Bei GoT mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Der Hype ist wirklich gewaltig. Allein schon das 170.00 Leute für die Serie auf Imdb.com abstimmen,davon können andere Serien nur Träumen.Das zeigt eben das die Serie in aller Munde ist.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Ich kann nicht bis April warten


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Thumbs up wenn Ihr auch denkt, dass der Gnom die beste Rolle von GoT hat  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (27. August 2012)

ich bin auch total enttaeuscht von der 2ten season ...
da goenn ich mir lieber die buecher ... echt schade dass HBO die geschichte so verhunzt hat


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2012)

Ich bin jetzt beim 2. Buch etwa in der Mitte, muss sagen die Bücher sind echt cool, aber so gravierend finde ich persönlich jetzt den Unterschied zur Serie nicht. Klar kann man niemals ein komplettes Buch mit allen Details verfilmen, aber bei Games of Thrones find ichs jetzt nicht allzu schlimm, da kenn ich schlimmeres 

Weiss wer wann die 3. Staffel läuft?


----------



## orkman (3. September 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt beim 2. Buch etwa in der Mitte, muss sagen die Bücher sind echt cool, aber so gravierend finde ich persönlich jetzt den Unterschied zur Serie nicht. Klar kann man niemals ein komplettes Buch mit allen Details verfilmen, aber bei Games of Thrones find ichs jetzt nicht allzu schlimm, da kenn ich schlimmeres
> 
> Weiss wer wann die 3. Staffel läuft?



2tes buch , englisch oder deutsch ... wenns deutsch ist , dann is es normal dass du keinen unterschied siehst denn dann ist es die 2te haelfte der ersten season... wenns nun das 2 te englische ist , dann biste blind 
gegen kleine abweichungen wie im ersten hat man ja normalerweise nix ... aber schon alleine in der ersten season wurde ja geaendert dass eddard stark nicht vom pferd faellt und sich das bein bricht sondern dass eine wache ihm ein speer ins bein rammt ... damit kann man leben denn es aendert nichts an der tatsache dass der koenigsmoerder ihn nicht verletzt angreifen wollte ... aber in der season 2 wurde soviel geaendert dass ich nach der 2ten episode einfach nur ausschalten wollte und das ding nie mehr anfassen werde ... hab noch ein bissl erfahren was so gegen ende der 2ten season passiert in der serie und das ist echt schlecht und hat nix mehr mitm buch zu tun

schade eigentlich ... in der 3ten season wollen sie sich anscheinend mehr ans buch halten (habsch mal irgendwo gelesen)... aber jetzt ist die 2te verhunzt ... das einzige was jetzt noch helfen koennte waere season 2 komplett neu zu drehen was leider nicht passieren wird ;(


----------



## Thoor (3. September 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> 2tes buch , englisch oder deutsch ... wenns deutsch ist , dann is es normal dass du keinen unterschied siehst denn dann ist es die 2te haelfte der ersten season... wenns nun das 2 te englische ist , dann biste blind
> gegen kleine abweichungen wie im ersten hat man ja normalerweise nix ... aber schon alleine in der ersten season wurde ja geaendert dass eddard stark nicht vom pferd faellt und sich das bein bricht sondern dass eine wache ihm ein speer ins bein rammt ... damit kann man leben denn es aendert nichts an der tatsache dass der koenigsmoerder ihn nicht verletzt angreifen wollte ... aber in der season 2 wurde soviel geaendert dass ich nach der 2ten episode einfach nur ausschalten wollte und das ding nie mehr anfassen werde ... hab noch ein bissl erfahren was so gegen ende der 2ten season passiert in der serie und das ist echt schlecht und hat nix mehr mitm buch zu tun



naja, das deutsche Buch ist gemäss Bucheinschlag 1999 erschienen, da hat man noch gar nicht an eine Serie gedacht. Für das Englische habe ich leider zu wenig Geduld  Aber auch beim deutschen sieht man Unterschiede, alleine die ersten Paar Minuten der ersten Staffel sind mir jetzt klar, vorher war mir gar nicht klar was das Zeug im Wald sollte... Ansonsten finde ich die Serie wirklich gelungen, aber vielleicht bin ich auch ein SerienProlet


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> naja, das deutsche Buch ist gemäss Bucheinschlag 1999 erschienen, da hat man noch gar nicht an eine Serie gedacht.



Das meinte er damit nicht: Im englischen Original sind es bisher 5 Bücher, die in der deutschen Übersetzung auf 10 Bände verteilt wurden. Wenn Du also nur Band 1 und 2 im deutschen gelesen hast, bist Du noch bei der sehr guten ersten Staffel. In der zweiten Staffel (englisch: Buch 2; deutsch: Buch 3 und 4) wurde einiges völlig unnötig zum schlechteren bei der Verfilmung geändert.


----------



## Thoor (4. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das meinte er damit nicht: Im englischen Original sind es bisher 5 Bücher, die in der deutschen Übersetzung auf 10 Bände verteilt wurden. Wenn Du also nur Band 1 und 2 im deutschen gelesen hast, bist Du noch bei der sehr guten ersten Staffel. In der zweiten Staffel (englisch: Buch 2; deutsch: Buch 3 und 4) wurde einiges völlig unnötig zum schlechteren bei der Verfilmung geändert.



Achso, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das Ende von Buch 2 ist ja quasi in etwa 3/4 von Staffel 1.... Aber die deutschen Bücher sind ja eigentlich identisch mit den englischen, einfach übersetzt oder?


----------



## Gutgore (4. September 2012)

ach leute, so schlecht ist die 2.staffel nicht. Nur wurde einiges weggelassen, was aber auch irgendwie logisch ist oder? 

Aber auch staffel 3 können wir uns freuen dann wird nämlich das buch geteilt, also gibst 2 staffeln pro buch. Hätten sie schon im buch 2 machen sollen, haben die aber leider zu spät gemerkt


----------



## win3ermute (4. September 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> ach leute, so schlecht ist die 2.staffel nicht. Nur wurde einiges weggelassen, was aber auch irgendwie logisch ist oder?



Geht nicht um das, was weggelassen wurde (wobei es um einiges davon sehr schade ist), sondern das, was verändert bzw. hinzugefügt wurde und damit hinsichtlich der Vorlage absolut verschlechtert wurde (alleine in Sachen Charakterisierung; siehe Jaime oder Brienne, aber ganz besonders Rob, der jetzt wie ein Vollidiot wirkt).


----------



## orkman (4. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Geht nicht um das, was weggelassen wurde (wobei es um einiges davon sehr schade ist), sondern das, was verändert bzw. hinzugefügt wurde und damit hinsichtlich der Vorlage absolut verschlechtert wurde (alleine in Sachen Charakterisierung; siehe Jaime oder Brienne, aber ganz besonders Rob, der jetzt wie ein Vollidiot wirkt).



genau ... wobei ich das alles nicht einmal gesehen hab ... aber hallo ... die hure von tyrion wird ploetzlich zofe von sansa wobei dann mehrere sachen nicht passieren koennen ... das gleiche gilt fuer die aenderung des neuen kommandeurs der stadtwache etc.... leider habe ich schon viele namen vergessen weil ich seit 2 monaten ne lesepause von GoT mache ... alles in allem finde ich das ganze dann doch sehr viel geaendert wenn man die buecher so im details gelesen hat wie ich ... und ich konnte nur den kopf schuetteln als ich die 2te staffel ein bissl gekuckt habe ...

von daher: bleib mir weg mit dem mist ... die buecher hingegen sind gold wert


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_oNpmSAvpGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach schön


----------



## Gutgore (11. September 2012)

klar ist das mist das sachen verändert wurden, stört mich auch. Aber deswegen find ich das nicht weniger Spannend. War doch schon immer sod as was geändert wurde etc.. Ich find die Bücher auch allemal besser, aber trz mag ich die Serie.


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht bis April warten



Ich habe mir die 2. Staffel glücklicherweise aufgehoben um irgendwann alles auf einmal zu schauen 


Bin jetzt so bei der Hälfte, fand aber einen Dialog eben lustig...




> *A: "Warum sollte ich den Worten einer verlogenen Schlampe wie dir glauben schenken?"
> 
> B: "Ich bin keine Lügnerin!" *


----------



## sympathisant (4. Oktober 2012)

hab die bücher jetzt durch .. 



Spoiler



... was mich generell gestört hat: es passiert nix. also klar jeder einzelne erlebt massig und man fiebert mit und will immer wissen wie es weitergeht. grosses aber: am anfang wird ein bedrohungsszenario aufgebaut. der winter kommt. die anderen kommen ... und? in allen büchern hat sich dieses szenario minimal weiterentwickelt. auch im letzten buch steht der winter vor der tür oder bricht gerade herein .. von den bösen weissen wanderern keine spur. wozu es die nachtwache und die mauer eigentlich gibt wird ausser in ein paar alten geschichten nicht deutlich.

der schutz vor den wildlingen kann es ja kaum sein ...


----------



## Tikume (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen, aber so wie es mitbekomme scheint der Autor da ein wenig ohne Plan zu galoppieren.
Prinzipiell ist es meiner Ansicht nach besser wenn, wie z.B. bei Perry Rhodan, vorher ein Grundgerüst erstellt wird damit man am Ende auch die Handlungsstränge vernünftig abschliessen kann und nicht nach 2 Jahren überfordert vor seinem Gesamtwerk steht.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

es gibt halt noch 3 bücher und im dritten buch wird halt alles abgeschlossen 

die serienproduzenten wissen übrigens wie das lied von eis und feuer endet weil martin bei denen alles hinterlegt hat falls er vorher stirbt.

man sollte halt schon vorher die bücher gelesen haben - weil die bücher mehr tiefe bieten als die serie


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es gibt halt noch 3 bücher und im dritten buch wird halt alles abgeschlossen
> 
> die serienproduzenten wissen übrigens wie das lied von eis und feuer endet weil martin bei denen alles hinterlegt hat falls er vorher stirbt.
> 
> ...



Seh ich hier gänzlich andersrum, weil Du so bei jeder neuen Folge denkst:"Ah, das stand im Buch aber ganz anders oder war anders gemeint!" Und so kann man die Serie dann nicht mehr als das geniessen was sie ist, nämlich grossartige Serienunterhaltung!

So lese ich nach den Staffeln immer die entsprechenden Bücher und freue mich über das "Füllhorn" an Geschichten und Erklärungen, die so nicht in der Serie vorkommen


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja sehe ich auch eher so...

Wenn ich vorher schon weiß was abgeht dann bietet die Serie doch kaum noch Unterhaltungswert. 
Ein Kumpel von mir liest bevor er ins Kino geht immer den Wikipedia-Eintrag und entscheidet dann ob er ihn gucken will, oder nicht. Das ist ungefähr genauso bescheuert xD


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iYrfs6fCfl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GSAvlel (7. März 2013)

cool


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

Gestern die erste Staffel gesehen, ich wollte bei einer Serie noch NIE so schnell die nächste Season sehen.  

Aber naja, im April kommt die auf DVD raus.


----------



## Teredore (23. März 2013)

Jetzt am 31.03 geht in den USA die 3. Staffel an den Start. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfSXhMzWoA4


----------



## Tom-Snow (3. April 2013)

Kannst du auch seit 01.04. über Sky Go und seit gestern über Sky Anytime im OT gucken


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

Hab die 3. Staffel schon komplett durch ... 

... Wenn man bedenkt, dass Season 4 erst 2014 kommt ... WUUÄÄHÄÄHÄÄÄ ... So lange kann doch keiner warten!


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

du könntest mit den büchern anfangen ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du könntest mit den büchern anfangen ^^


Näää ... Zu Lesefaul.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

bin mal gespannt wie die leute ab staffel 4 reagieren ^^

folge 3x9 war ja nur die spitze des eisberges ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

3x9? Es gibt auch noch 3x10.


----------



## Merikur (29. Juli 2013)

Ich muss sagen das die Serie gut an die Bücher herankommt. Natürlich bekommt man in Büchern mehr Informationen vermittelt und hier und da wird was hinzugefügt bzw. weggelassen damit es im Film besser rüberkommt aber so ist das nunmal. Und wenn die Serie in dieser Schnelligkeit weiter produziert wird sollt G.R.R. Martin mal ein bisschen schneller Schreiben xD. Naja es ist wenigistens gut das er noch Vorlauf hat und da ja jetzt 1 Buch auf 2 Staffeln verteilt wird hat das noch ein bisschen Zeit.


----------



## Ascalonier (20. August 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 3x9? Es gibt auch noch 3x10.




Die meint der Regen von Castamaer, laut Bücher hat es auch Bran und Rickon erwischt aber die Fans haben Stress gemacht und so musste der Autor sie im nächsten Buch wieder auferstehen lassen.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

wynn, versau hier nicht jedem die serie!


----------



## Ascalonier (22. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn, versau hier nicht jedem die serie!



Die dritte Stafel ist schon lange zu ende wir sind gerade in der Sommerpause.


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe auch mal angefangen mit der Serie.
Bin mittlerweile bei season 2 episode 5.

Ich muss hier mal nachfragen ob es schon normal ist, dass man am liebsten jeden 3. Charakter der Serie unter der Erde sehen will und das möglichst schnell.
Abnormal finde ich auch das jeder König/Lord oder herscher über ein Land/Region verrückt ist, da gibt es wirklich keinen normalen.
Allmählich hoffe ich immer mehr, dass die Mauer bricht der winter endlich kommt und die ganzen verrückten im süden von den weissen wanderern überrannt werden.

Der einzige mit dem ich mich irgendwie identifizieren kann ist der beschützer der Drachenmutter.


----------



## Yaglan (28. Oktober 2013)

Also auf TNT Series ist die 3 Staffel auch bald zu ende gestern folge 8 gewesen..... bzw am Mittwoch.

Man ist immer gespannt wie es weiter geht. Wieso zb jemand gefoltert wird. Oder wann endlich einer stirbt. Das ist irgendwie toll in der Serie man muss nicht denken ob jemand stirbt sonder nur wann.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich warte nur auf den tod der lusche joffrey.

mittlerweile bei season 3 episode 2.
typen die ich mag:
Tyrion Lannister (Gnom)
Sandor 'The Hound' Clegane (wegen der aussage in der Schlacht um Kings landing)
Bronn 
Jaqen H'ghar (Arias Attentäter)
Daenerys Targaryen (wegen den Drachen)
Jorah Mormont (Beschützer der Drachenmutter)


----------



## spectrumizer (31. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich warte nur auf den tod der lusche joffrey.



Darauf wartet wohl jeder ...


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2013)

tja hätte batman das kind sterben lassen hätte es kein joffrey gegeben


----------



## Konov (1. November 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hab die 3. Staffel schon komplett durch ...
> 
> ... Wenn man bedenkt, dass Season 4 erst 2014 kommt ... WUUÄÄHÄÄHÄÄÄ ... So lange kann doch keiner warten!



Erst 2014??
Das Dauert ja echt noch ne Weile.
Hätt die auch gern ma weiter geguckt, aber seit Monaten alle Folgen durch


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2013)

ist normal halt 

nach staffelende dauert das immer ein jahr bis eine neue draussen ist 1 jahr und drei monate bis ins pay tv kommt und 2 jahre bis sie im free tv erscheint


----------



## Aun (1. November 2013)

wird wohl seine opa noch überleben; und selbst der ist symphatischer


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2013)

ich habe mir jetzt auch die ersten 3 staffeln angesehen.

Hoffentlich geht es in staffel 4 mal zur sache.


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2013)

Was verstehst Du denn unter "zur Sache"?


----------



## bkeleanor (4. November 2013)

Meine Hoffnung für die Serie ist folgende (ohne die Bücher zu kennen):

Zur Sache kommen.
Die Mauer wird von den Weissen Wanderern überrannt, sie töten alles und jeden bis runter nach Kings Landing inkl. den kleinen scheisser Joffrey.
Dann kommen die Drachen und schlagen Sie zurück.

Bisher hat jeder von krieg gesprochen und gesprochen und gesprochen und gesprochen und bis auf ein zwei kleine gemetzel und hinterlistige Attentate ist nichts passiert. ausser (insgesamt) stundenlangen sexszenen, die mir am arsch vorbei gehen.

Ist eine gute Serie aber an nervenden Charakteren und Sinnlosen gesprächen haben sie nicht gespart.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Meine Hoffnung für die Serie ist folgende (ohne die Bücher zu kennen):
> 
> Zur Sache kommen.
> Die Mauer wird von den Weissen Wanderern überrannt, sie töten alles und jeden bis runter nach Kings Landing inkl. den kleinen scheisser Joffrey.
> ...





Spoiler



Die Mauer steht immer noch 2 Bücher gibts aber noch
Joffrey stirbt
von der drachenlady hört man kaum was und ihre drachen waren fast alle weggeflogen während sie politische probleme hat
es gibt krieg und gegenkrieg und nochmehr tote


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ist eine gute Serie aber an nervenden Charakteren und Sinnlosen gesprächen haben sie nicht gespart.



Jedem das seine.
Für mich sind gerade die Charaktere und Dialoge interessant (und da hat Staffel 3 echt gepunktet). Ein hirnloses Zombie-Bashen wäre das letzte was ich mir wünsche


----------



## bkeleanor (5. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buch wieviel ist das?
Hört sich für mich auf jedenfall so an, als müsste ich die Serie nicht mehr weiterverfolgen.

Es wäre ja dann kein Zombie Bashing sondern ein Menschen-Bashing :-)


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2013)

bis zur staffel 4 könnt ihr euch ja das hier anschauen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bipsKOL7_Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## callahan123 (9. Dezember 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Buch wieviel ist das?
> Hört sich für mich auf jedenfall so an, als müsste ich die Serie nicht mehr weiterverfolgen.
> 
> Es wäre ja dann kein Zombie Bashing sondern ein Menschen-Bashing :-)




Ich denke mal, dass man nach 3 Staffeln eigentlich wissen müsste, wie da der Hase läuft.
Es geht nicht nur nebenbei um eine Unzahl an Charakteren, deren Gespräche und Intrigen - genau das IST was die Serie sein will. 
Nicht Magie, nicht Effekte, nicht stundenlange Massenschlachten. Klar, das gehört auch dazu, aber stellt eben viel mehr das Beiwerk.

Ich habe mir mit meiner Freundin die dritte Staffel erst jetzt am Wochenende angeschaut. Und obwohl wir eigentlich an diesem doch recht milden Sonntagnachmittag noch spazieren gehen wollten, haben wir uns nach jeder DVD angeschaut und die nächste eingeworfen...
Tja, und nu wieder warten - oder doch endlich die Bücher kaufen.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Dezember 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass man nach 3 Staffeln eigentlich wissen müsste, wie da der Hase läuft.



Naja bisher hatte ich eben immer Hoffnung das obiges noch passiert.
Wenn es aber so kommt wie Wynn sagt muss ich echt nicht mehr weiterschauen.


----------



## callahan123 (10. Dezember 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Naja bisher hatte ich eben immer Hoffnung das obiges noch passiert.
> Wenn es aber so kommt wie Wynn sagt muss ich echt nicht mehr weiterschauen.



Ja gut, jedem das seine.
Spoiler sind für die Serie leider mehr als schlimm, da die Geschichte gerade von unerwarteten Wendungen lebt.
In welcher Serie oder in welchem Film sterben die Hauptdarsteller derart gnadenlos? 
So etwas bin ich zumindest absolut nicht gewohnt und das erhält eben die Spannung.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Dezember 2013)

callahan123 schrieb:


> Ja gut, jedem das seine.



Genau.
Ich finde es einfach nicht gut, dass ich gezungen werde einem haufen nervtötender "Bösewichte" abzuhören, während dem die "guten" vor Dummheit nur so strotzen und sich auch noch immer wieder selbst in den Rücken fallen. Was Moral und Rechtschaffenheit angeht, ist die Serie schon ganz tief unten angesiedelt.


----------



## Yaglan (13. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt angefangen die Bücher zu lesen und bin begeistert. Habe das 2 Buch fast zuende und man erföhrt viele details. Leider gibt es sachen die in der Serie Besser rüber kommen als im Buch zb den Tod von manchen CHaractere.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2013)

Yaglan schrieb:


> die in der Serie Besser rüber kommen als im Buch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (9. Januar 2014)

Ok bin jetzt bei Band 4 Seite 110 angelangt. Es macht unheimlich viel spaß die Bücher zu lesen. Aber kann es sein das einiges aus den Original Büchern nicht übernommen wurden ist? Sonst frage ich mich wie die in der Serie zb dazu kommen 2-3 Homosexuele Szenen mit Renly und Loras zu zeigen wenn das im Buch garnicht vorkommt. Nochnichtmal erwähnt wurde es das Renly auf Männer steht. Es wurde nur einmal von Stannis angedeutet mit den Satz und Sie wird in euren Bett ewig eine Jungfrau bleiben.

Duch die Bücher kann man sich auch viel Besser die neben Charactere behalten finde ich. 
Wie seht ihr das bis jetzt?


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2014)

Ab dem 6. April 2014 wird die 4. Staffel ausgestrahlt.

	http://de.gameofthrones.wikia.com/wiki/Staffel_4

Zwar erst im US-TV, also in englisch, aber egal ... Hauptsache Stoff!


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2014)

Brace yourself! April is coming.


----------



## xdave78 (4. Februar 2014)

Ab 7.4 auf Sky Atlantic HD (in O-Ton) ...ick froi mir, wa!!!


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2014)

mal schauen wie sie die story rüberbringen vom buch zur serie diesmal rüberbringen 

arya dürfte ja endlich mehr story bekommen und daenyrs wird hoffentlich nicht so fade wie im buch ^^


----------



## Mikaaa (10. Februar 2014)

Wie ich gelesen habe: http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/game-th…fel3-57381.html fängt die dritte Staffel GoT auf RTL2 jetzt 2 Tage eher an als gedacht. Wisst ihr aber auch, ob man sich die Folgen dann auch online auf RTL2 anschauen können wird? Ich finde es immer schwierig zu den passenden Uhrzeiten zu Hause zu sein und einen Recorder besitze ich leider nicht...


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Februar 2014)

Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.

Tipp: http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/v2/ - Damit kannste Zeug, was im TV kommt, online aufnehmen lassen und dann runterladen.

Aber ehrlich: Hol dir lieber das DVD-Set, was Ende März rauskommt. Auf Privatsendern kann ich mir wegen der ständigen Werbeunterbrechungen sowas nicht mehr anschauen.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2014)

bei rtl2 ist doch alles geschnitten weil 20:15 ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Februar 2014)

... das ausserdem.


----------



## Knallfix (1. März 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht.
> 
> Tipp: http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/v2/ - Damit kannste Zeug, was im TV kommt, online aufnehmen lassen und dann runterladen.
> 
> Aber ehrlich: Hol dir lieber das DVD-Set, was Ende März rauskommt. Auf Privatsendern kann ich mir wegen der ständigen Werbeunterbrechungen sowas nicht mehr anschauen.



Zumindest die Wiederholung letzte Nacht war komplett Werbe- und Trailerfrei.
Nur blöd, abends werden 4 Folgen gezeigt und wiederholt nur 3 :/


----------



## bkeleanor (9. April 2014)

hat sich schon jemand die season 4 opening angeschaut?


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hat sich schon jemand die season 4 opening angeschaut?



Jup


----------



## Aun (10. April 2014)

die erste folge bockt total, und lässt viel raum zur spekulation. will hier nu nicht spoilern, 



Spoiler



aber es sterben leute und arya bekommt ihr schwert wieder


----------



## Wynn (10. April 2014)

paar neue sachen die nicht im buch so standen aber dafür anderes wurde aus den buch übernommen


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich muss grad so hart feiern


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The Viewer sends her regrets





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvMhyO51Jv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. April 2014)

und er postet das gayest/schlechteste cover ever.....


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2014)

ansichts sache  

ich weiss ja von der shoutbox da das original dir eher gefällt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, wie er diese Rolle gespielt hat. Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der ihn wirklich mochte (als Figur) und jetzt nach S04E02 ...

Wirklich schade, dass er nach Game of Thrones "in Rente" geht und das Schauspielern nieder legt, er hat wirklich so viel Potenzial. Und zur Season bisher... sie hauen halt in Episode 2 schon den Knaller raus. Man kann sich nur auf die übrigen Folgen "freuen"


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich finde es wirklich faszinierend, wie er diese Rolle gespielt hat. Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der ihn wirklich mochte (als Figur) und jetzt nach S04E02 ...
> 
> Wirklich schade, dass er nach Game of Thrones "in Rente" geht und das Schauspielern nieder legt, er hat wirklich so viel Potenzial. Und zur Season bisher... sie hauen halt in Episode 2 schon den Knaller raus. Man kann sich nur auf die übrigen Folgen "freuen"



Das selbe Problem hat Robert Pattinson nach Twilight Filmen und paar andere Schauspieler  da ist einfach die rolle zu gross


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2014)

Ab Samstag kann ich auch mitreden


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Ab Samstag kann ich auch mitreden



insofern gewissen pfeifen endlich mal den arsch hochkriegen ^^

gab ja garatis umschläge und porto für ihren bullshit ^^

und wehe morgen kommen beschweren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2014)

So Episode 3 war ja mal ein wenig ruhiger. Btw ich hätte wetten können, dass sie es vor ihm treiben... wenn ihr wisst wen ich meine.


----------



## Aun (24. April 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Ab Samstag kann ich auch mitreden



    wenn madame es mal schauen würde, statt große fresse zu haben. sonst hetz ich firun auf dich 

joar shika. das war schon ein wtf moment



Spoiler






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








^ was für schweine


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2014)

Spoiler



da dacht ich erst die 4x04 ist heute ruhig und dann die letzten 20 min wtf - Fuck then until they are dead und das jon snow zurück zur burg geht und brandon gefangen genommen wurde ist ja ne totale änderung gegenüber den buch


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> wenn madame es mal schauen würde, statt große fresse zu haben. sonst hetz ich firun auf dich


----------



## Aun (28. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast denn schon angefangen?  du wirst noch alt und grau  . wofür macht man sich denn die mühe


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ahuehuehue


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

Fuckin JUUN SNOW schafft es nichtmal seinen Halbbruder zu finden, obwohl nur gefühlte 5 Meter entfernt...

#heknowsabsolutnothing...


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

japp ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daenyrs ist grumpy weil sie erst herschen lernen muss ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2014)

Wie geil war denn bitte die letzte Episode ?!?!?!



Spoiler



Als Tyrion bei der Anhörung abging, habe ich so gefeiert. Ich habe aber die Befürchtung, dass er diese Staffel nicht überlebt... trotzdem, geiles Ding!


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie geil war denn bitte die letzte Episode ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



als buch leser kann ich dir sagen er lebt immer noch ^^






Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Beste Szene in der Folge


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie geil war denn bitte die letzte Episode ?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aus gegebenem anlass:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2014)

WTF ich hasse diese Serie, wieso immer die sympatischen .___.


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WTF ich hasse diese Serie, wieso immer die sympatischen .___.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (7. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja Wynn eigentlich müsste es lauten, was bis jetzt schon in den Büchern passiert ist und noch passieren wird


----------



## BlackSun84 (7. Juni 2014)

Die Bücher sind am Ende doch noch tiefgängiger, ich denke, es macht durchaus Sinn, wenn man sich die Serie einmal anschaut und genießt, dann aber doch eher die Bücher als Favorit wählt, weil nun auch der Letzte ein einfaches Kopfkino erleben kann. Ich kann den Fans, die bisher nur die Serie kennen, aber eindeutig sagen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gTX2tyZUIw

Wer eine Rote Hochzeit schon für einen "WHAT THE FUCK!!!"-Moment hält, wird noch einige Male überrascht die Rückspultaste drücken  Wird nur mal Zeit für den - in Deutschland - elften und zwölften Band.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2014)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Wird nur mal Zeit für den - in Deutschland - elften und zwölften Band.



das dauert ^^ band 6 auf englisch ist derzeit auf 3tes quartal 2015 gesetzt laut den englischen verlag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab die englischen Bänder bis Buch 5 hier auf Englisch. Möchte nur gern erstmal die Serie weiter verfolgen (zumindest die 4. Staffel).


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2014)

hoff du bist nicht zu sehr entäuscht wenn es im buch weniger sex gibt als in der serie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2014)

Nein, aber ich hab dann schon gewisse Vorstellungen


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2014)

#jonsnuuuuuwknowseverything


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2014)

Hm, im Buch wars anders wenn ich mich dran erinnere 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A4oQzTGTc_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








und die szene auch wenn im buch nicht war - episch ^^



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUXTYy96cXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2014)

Die letzten beiden Folgen sind mit die besten der ganzen Serie... mal schauen was das Finale so bringt.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2014)

vieleicht kennst die noch nicht shikari 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R64JXxBVcAg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxSXGaH79Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die episode war scheiße. fertig aus


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/television/2014/04/game_of_thrones_deaths_mourn_dead_characters_at_their_virtual_graveyard.html

Virtueller Friedhof für die gestorbenen Charaktere in der Serie wo man virtuell eine blume hinterlassen kann ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juni 2014)

Habe mir dieses Wochenende die Folgen 1-3 angesehen. der 4. staffel.

bisher reine genugtuung.


Spoiler



Joffrey der Bastard ist endlich verreckt und der kampf in episode 3 vor den toren mereens war genau so kurz wie erhofft.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

Spoiler



der kampf hund vs brianne war mal wieder total typisch für hbo ^^ im buch haben die 2 sich nie gesehen und das brianne auch noch im das ohr abbeissen musste und die sich geprügelt haben auf dem boden nett anzusehen aber naja ^^
mal schauen ob brandons story nach 4 staffeln endlich fahrt animmt nur kann mich nicht erinneren das der sumpfjunge starb im buch - das mädchen haben die in der serie wohl am leben noch gelassen weil die ja in harry potter war und bekannter ist.

Alter WTF was wollen die mit dem mountain machen ? wieso erinnert mich die szene an einen zombie / monsterfilm wo der plötzlich an allen kanülen angeschlossen wird - im buch ist er gestorben und fertig aber typisch hbo ^^

das jaime plötzlich mit cersei wieder sex hatte ist auch anders als im buch soweit ich weiss und naja mal schauen wie das sich entwickelt.

jon snow und die rote hexe dürte in staffel 5 ein paar nette dialoge geben 

und peter dinklage war mal wieder perfekt in seiner rolle und sie haben sich genau ans buch gehalten mit der wc szene 

Edit durch Carcharoth - Extraspoiler im Spoiler für diejenigen die die Bücher nicht kennen. (Wynn, du bist böse!  )


Spoiler



bin mal gespannt ob wir catelyn stark wie im buch in staffel 5 wiedersehen


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juni 2014)

Sorry Wynn, ich hab kurz deinen Post editiert, weil da n Spoiler drin war für diejenigen die nur die Serie gucken und die Bücher nicht kennen. 

Zur aktuellen Episode:


Spoiler



Das wirkte irgendwie wie "Mal sehn wen wir noch nicht umgebracht haben... *liste such* Ahja, killen wir mal den Teenager von dem keiner weiss was er tut, den Hound weil den mittlerweile jeder mag, und den alten Sack den keiner leiden kann."


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

also ein spoiler im spoiler ^^

dachte ein spoiler reicht das die leute wissen das sie gespoilert werden 




Spoiler



gestern war übrigens vater tag in der usa das macht die szene auf dem wc noch bissel wtf passend zum feiertag ^^

der hund war in staffel 4 viel zu lieb dargestellt im buch war der anders 

naja ich hoffe mal man sieht jetzt mehr von arya/cersei mehr in staffel 5 weil man kaum noch was in den büchern von den mitbekam

und daenyrs wird in der politik verloren gehen ^^

hier nicht klicken gerücht zu star wars spoiler



Spoiler



voraussichtlich soll Gwendoline Christie in episode 7 bis 9 eine sith spielen das schmutzige kämpfen kann sie ja wie man beim finalen folge von staffel 4 sah






ka warum der 2te spoiler fett markiert ist da spinnt der boardcode ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> also ein spoiler im spoiler ^^
> 
> dachte ein spoiler reicht das die leute wissen das sie gespoilert werden




Bei GoT gibts halt zwei Gruppen. Die die nur die Serie gucken und die, die die Bücher kennen. Und wenn n Seriengucker nun mit Content aus den Büchern gespoilert wird, ist das waaaargh *g*
Dabei wollen die Seriengucker nur über die aktuelle Episode labern und erwarten eigentlich keine Spoiler mehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)

DIESE SERIE IST EINFACH SO GUT OH MEIN GOTT 

Die wohl beste Staffel. Ich hab immer noch Gänsehaut... so heiß auf Season 5. Weiß jemand wann es weitergeht ?


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

wieder ca 12 monate warten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## win3ermute (16. Juni 2014)

Spoiler






Wynn schrieb:


> Alter WTF was wollen die mit dem mountain machen ? wieso erinnert mich die szene an einen zombie / monsterfilm wo der plötzlich an allen kanülen angeschlossen wird - im buch ist er gestorben und fertig aber typisch hbo ^^



Wieso HBO? So steht es in den Büchern; auch da ist er nicht einfach gestorben, sondern dient als Versuchskaninchen. Es ist relativ eindeutig in den Büchern beschrieben, daß beide Cleganes nicht tot sind.


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 wie petyr es vorrausgesagt hat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2014)

Oje kein Spoiler Tag jetzt wirst gebannt


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2014)

Im GoT-Thread könnt ihr ruhig spoilern .. mit Spoiler-Tag  
So lange es aus der Shoutbox raus bleibt  (Wobei ich die letzte Folge jetzt auch gesehen habe. )


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2014)

Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bkp1n5_1Y1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Juni 2014)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit der ersten Staffel angefangen. Bisher gefällt es mir echt gut, aber mal sehen ob es in der Season2 auch noch so ist. Da sind einige Kollegen von mir ausgestiegen.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGb13Xmh5j

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGb13Xmh5j

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZAI_13wCkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## callahan123 (30. Juni 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mit der ersten Staffel angefangen. Bisher gefällt es mir echt gut, aber mal sehen ob es in der Season2 auch noch so ist. Da sind einige Kollegen von mir ausgestiegen.



Die Staffeln von GoT haben über die Laufzeit hin ein gewisses Tempo.
Die ersten Folgen einer Staffel führen neue Charaktere und Handlungen ein. Das ganze läuft dabei eher gemächlich ab.
Ab der Hälfte der Staffel zieht das Tempo der einzelnen Handlungsstränge zum dramatischen Höhepunkt stark an.
Am Ende der Staffel warten dann noch einige gute Cliffhanger. 

Zu Beginn der zweiten Staffel wird dieses Tempo nicht gehalten sondern ganz bewusst wieder verlangsamt. Und das merkt man schon recht stark, so dass man (ich jedenfalls) das Gefühl haben kann, dass die Serie an sich schwächer wird, was letztendlich jedoch keineswegs der Fall ist. 

Wenn man über die Qualität der Serie an sich spricht, dann würde ich behaupten, dass sie erst in der dritten Staffel ein ganz klein wenig nachlässt. Das mag aber auch sehr subjektiv sein, da einige meiner Lieblingscharaktere (z. B. Littlefinger) zu wenige Szenen bekommen und die die sie bekommen, etwas konstruiert wirken.

Die Serie ist zudem bekannt dafür, mal eben den ein oder anderen Hauptcharakter über die Klinge springen zu lassen. Das ist man nicht gewohnt und während ich das sehr spannend finde, empfinden das andere vielleicht als No Go.
Und zuletzt versprechen einige Cliffhanger einen großen Sprung in Richtung Action oder Fantasy. Diese Versprechen werden jedoch nur in sehr geringem Maße eingelöst, auch einer der Hauptkritikpunkte, welchem ich mich nicht anschließe.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2014)

[vimeo]100095868[/vimeo]


----------



## vollmi (22. Juli 2014)

Gestern die E8S4 geschaut. Ich wusste ja ungefähr was kommt aber nichts hätte mich auf die schlussszene vorbereiten können


----------



## Ascalari (22. Juli 2014)

Joop die war schon echt böse.



Spoiler



schade das er gestorben ist mir gefiel der Prinz echt gut.Obwohl ich das mit dem zerdrücken des Kopfes schon etwas übertrieben fand.Bin mal auf Episode 9 gespannt heute abend(Sky sei dank)


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2014)

heute abend folge 9 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalari (28. Juli 2014)

Kann man heute auf Sky eigentlich die 10te Folge schauen?Oder muss man warten?


----------



## vollmi (28. Juli 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Kann man heute auf Sky eigentlich die 10te Folge schauen?Oder muss man warten?



Heute kommt die neunte auf Sky atlantic. Verdammt muss dann von Total Recall wegzappen


----------



## Ascalari (28. Juli 2014)

Für jeden der nicht warten möchte Episode 10 ist auf Sky GO verfügbar

lg

Asca


----------



## Ascalari (28. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



War ja mal wieder klar das ausgerechnet der Bluthund sterben muss in Episode 10-.- Bin mal gespannt ob sie die kleine Stark zur Mauer bringen.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

kenns ja schon auf englisch ^^

Passend zum abschluss der staffel 4 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDSaYvs-LJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ascalari (28. Juli 2014)

Wann kommt eigentlich Staffel 5?


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

anfang 2tes quartal 2015 auf englisch


----------



## Ascalonier (29. Juli 2014)

Da ich grade am Rechner bin schau ich mir jetzt  S:4; E:10 in sky go an. Ich kann nicht bis nächsten Montag warten.


----------



## vollmi (30. Juli 2014)

Verdammt in der Schweiz gibts kein Sky Go und ich würds mir so gerne reinziehen.

S4E09 war okay aber jetzt nicht der oberburner wie Folge 8

mfG René


----------



## Sarti (30. Juli 2014)

Ascalari schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> War ja mal wieder klar das ausgerechnet der Bluthund sterben muss in Episode 10-.- Bin mal gespannt ob sie die kleine Stark zur Mauer bringen.





Spoiler



Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Arya wird nach bravos zu diesen Assassinentypen gebracht. Und das Schicksal des Bluthundes würde ich erstma als ungewiss ansehen oder?


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2014)

Sarti schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Arya wird nach bravos zu diesen Assassinentypen gebracht. Und das Schicksal des Bluthundes würde ich erstma als ungewiss ansehen oder?





Spoiler



er ist tot weil im buch ist er auch tot


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ZPWiE1ui70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sarti (1. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> er ist tot weil im buch ist er auch tot



Auch das ist nicht erwiesen.


----------



## win3ermute (5. August 2014)

Sarti schrieb:


> Auch das ist nicht erwiesen.





Spoiler



Es wundert mich, wie manche Leute Texte lesen. Das Schicksal des Hound ist ungewiss. Später wird Brienne von Mönchen erzählt, daß der Hound gestorben sei und sein Hass wäre mit ihm gestorben; er hätte Ruhe gefunden. Sie hätten ihn gepflegt und würden sein Pferd verwahren. Beim wegreiten sieht Brienne einen ungewöhnlich großen Mönch von hinten - das ist schon fast ein Wink mit einem ganzen Gartenzaun, daß der Hound mit neuer Identität nun als Mönch dort lebt...

Selbiges gilt für den Mountain. Der wird als verstorben erklärt, nachdem der Nicht-Maestro ein paar Experimente an ihm durchgeführt hat. Wer soll denn dann der ungewöhnlich große neue Ritter sein, dessen Gesicht immer hinter einem Visier verborgen ist und der kein Wort sagt?

Hier ist noch Luft für einen abschließenden Zweikampf Hound/Mountain. Ob es so kommt, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. August 2014)

Spoiler



Ich bin ja ein kleiner Hänger und bin erst seit letzter Woche mit allen Folgen durch. Ich muss sagen dass die Folge Red Wedding echt alles übertroffen hat und ich dadurch echt über das Staffelfinale der 4. Staffel enttäuscht war. Ein Freund zog diese Aussage von mir etwas ins lächerliche. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, ich bin auf E5 gespannt und war echt traurig dass die Drachen weggesperrt wurden :c


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2014)

Spoiler



ich find es schade das die untote catelyn stark in der serie nicht vorkommt wie durchs land zieht



Staffel 5 hat ja die serie dann eingeholt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KwFy_S2f__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. August 2014)

ey peter gabriel hat ein paar super songs rausgebracht


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8oVfIFrpslI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. September 2014)

Kann.nicht.mehr.warten!

 



Spoiler



Ich hoffe so, dass Catelyn doch irgendwie eingebaut wird :c


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

Spoiler



Nun hat auch Michelle Fairley eine entsprechende Anfrage beantwortet, die ihr EW im Rahmen der Berichterstattung über Fairleys Rolle in &#8222;24: Live Another Day&#8220; gestellt hatte: Denn Lady Stoneheart ist die &#8222;wiederbelebte&#8220; Caitlyn Stark, Fairleys Charakter. Aus ihren Worten geht hervor, dass man sich wohl keine großen Hoffnungen machen sollte, dass Lady Stoneheart noch in Staffel fünf auftreten wird.

Im Rahmen der &#8222;Red Wedding&#8220; wurde Caitlyn die Kehle durchgeschnitten und sie von den Freys unzeremoniell in einen Fluss entsorgt. Dort wurde sie im Epilog des Romans von Aryas Direwolf geborgen und durch Thoros of Myr (Paul Kaye) wiederbelebt. Als eine Art Rache-Zombie - aufgedunsen und entstellt durch die Zeit als Wasserleiche - zieht Lady Stoneheart anschließend durch Westeros, und ermordet solche, die ihr oder ihrer Familie Unrecht angetan haben. Aufgrund der durchgeschnittenen Kehle ist Lady Stoneheart zudem stumm.

In einem Interview unterstellte EW, dass man aus dritter Hand gehört habe, dass Fairley von Produktionsseite gesagt worden sei, sie werde nicht zur Serie zurückkehren. Daraufhin erwiederte die Schauspielerin &#8222;Yeah, the charakter's dead. She's dead.&#8220; (Ja, die Figur ist ist tot. Sie ist tot.)

Weiterhin kommentierte die Schauspielerin auf eine Nachfrage, ob sie denn für ihre Figur gerne diesen Nachschlag als rächende Lady Stoneheart gehabt hätte, dass man als Schauspieler einfach auf die Entscheidungen der Autoren zu höre habe.

Daneben habe sie bereits bei der Verpflichtung gewusst, wie der Handlungsbogen ihrer Figur in der Serie aussehen würde - und impliziert, dass sie sich nie über den möglichen Nachschlag Gedanken gemacht habe. Schließlich wies sie darauf hin, dass die Serie eben in jeder Staffel nur zehn Folgen hätte. Und um diese dramatisch und aufregend zu gestalten, müssten halt manche Schlenker aus der Buchhandlung gestrichen werden.

http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/game-thrones-schauspielerin-kommentiert-finale-60775.html



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r0B085sv7uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wro0VE6i-XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2014)

... wurde in den Comments gespoilert


----------



## Patiekrice (28. September 2014)

Hast du die Spoiler geöffnet?


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

Wird am Schluss auf dem Iron Thron sitzen


----------



## Patiekrice (30. September 2014)

Fake, das ist nicht Moritz.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

http://www.whosay.com/articles/4319-see-tyrion-and-aryas-makeovers-for-game-of-thrones-season-5

 

See Tyrion and Arya's Makeovers for "Game of Thrones" Season 5


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte in den YT Comments. Nicht hier.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Oktober 2014)

Die lese ich gar nicht mehr.. meistens eh nur Mist.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGb13Xmh5jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

Heute kam die erste Episode des Telltale Games raus "Iron from Ice". Zeitlich spielt es kurz vor bzw nach The Red Wedding. 

 

Für die Leute, die noch skeptisch sind... es ist quasi ne spielbare Game of Thrones Folge. Der Erzählstil ist gleich, man trifft auf bekannte Gesichter (Tyrion, Sersei, Margaery) und das Feeling ist sehr der Serie nachempfunden. Besonders in Sachen Brutalität. Geht wirklich hart zu Sache. Sehr hart. Manche werden sagen wahrscheinlich zu hart. Ich bin total gehyped, freue mich auf die nächste Episode in c.a. einem Monat.

 

Würde nur empfehlen bis zu jener roten Hochzeit die Serie zu gucken, zumindest die Staffel beenden. Weil man sonst komplett gespoilert wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9esxLIqciU

 

YES


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2015)

^ Bin deswegen gestern total ausgeflippt. ich freue mich EINFACH SO HART!


----------



## Aun (1. Februar 2015)

naja ziemlich MEH.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Februar 2015)

Was ist mit dir :0


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

ALL I CAN SAY.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 



Spoiler



FUCK YOU OLLY


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

*summt Dumb ways to die*

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rgemU-kMvOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler



war Jon Snows Tod nur eine mögliche Zukunft die Brandon Stark sah ? Der erste Teaser zur Staffel 6 deutet es an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxI8aPISq8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Dezember 2015)

ALLES da ist schon passiert!?


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2015)

In Staffel 1,2,3,4 und 5  ist das alles passiert was im Teaser gezeigt wurde


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Dezember 2015)

was ich sagte.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2015)

axxo dachte wär eine frage wegen den fragezeichen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2016)

Heute gehts weiter o/


----------



## Aun (24. April 2016)

Yeah endlich wieder zam zur Weißglut bringen ehehehehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. April 2016)

Dat Boobies tho ._.

 

Werde wohl schlecht schlafen nach diesem Bild, ohne zu viel zu spoilern. Bin jedenfalls froh, dass es endlich weiter geht.


----------



## Aun (25. April 2016)

Dat Boobies tho ._.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2016)

Ich fand es schade, dass die erste Folge so kurz war.

 



Spoiler



 

Daenerys ist mal wieder voll am Sack. Mal sehen wie sie sich jetzt da raus boxt. Ich glaube die Kampfweiber aus Dorne werden jetzt echt gefährlich. UND GODDAMMIT ENDLICH nimmt Sansa unsere von Tarth an! Ich bin mal gespannt was die rote HEXE(!!!) mit Jon Snow macht und welches Feuerevent sie startet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2016)

War ne typische erste Folge,



Spoiler



bissel Mord, kleinere Storyentwicklungen, alles aber eher ruhig. Empfand auch das Ende nicht als "WHOA WTF IS GOING ON", sondern eher als "aha". Hab jetzt auch ne neue Hass-Figur, die kleine Göre, die JS ermordert hat. Kann sein Gesicht jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen.



 

Besonder neugierig bin ich aber auf Arya bzw ihren Storystrang.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2016)

War ne typische erste Folge,



Spoiler



bissel Mord, kleinere Storyentwicklungen, alles aber eher ruhig. Empfand auch das Ende nicht als "WHOA WTF IS GOING ON", sondern eher als "aha". Hab jetzt auch ne neue Hass-Figur, die kleine Göre, die JS ermordert hat. Kann sein Gesicht jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen.



 

Besonder neugierig bin ich aber auf Arya bzw ihren Storystrang.

 

yes!

 



Spoiler



Wie der kleine Spinner die ganze Zeit geschaut hat, als die Ansprache gehalten wurde, he. Ich hoffe der stirbt einen grausamen Tod :C Und ja, Arya interssiert mich sowieso schon immer am meisten


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

Ich fand es schade, dass die erste Folge so kurz war.

 



Spoiler



 

Daenerys ist mal wieder voll am Sack. Mal sehen wie sie sich jetzt da raus boxt. Ich glaube die Kampfweiber aus Dorne werden jetzt echt gefährlich. UND GODDAMMIT ENDLICH nimmt Sansa unsere von Tarth an! Ich bin mal gespannt was die rote HEXE(!!!) mit Jon Snow macht und welches Feuerevent sie startet 



 

 


War ne typische erste Folge,



Spoiler



bissel Mord, kleinere Storyentwicklungen, alles aber eher ruhig. Empfand auch das Ende nicht als "WHOA WTF IS GOING ON", sondern eher als "aha". Hab jetzt auch ne neue Hass-Figur, die kleine Göre, die JS ermordert hat. Kann sein Gesicht jetzt schon nicht mehr sehen.



 

Besonder neugierig bin ich aber auf Arya bzw ihren Storystrang.

 

 


 

yes!

 



Spoiler



Wie der kleine Spinner die ganze Zeit geschaut hat, als die Ansprache gehalten wurde, he. Ich hoffe der stirbt einen grausamen Tod :C Und ja, Arya interssiert mich sowieso schon immer am meisten 



man erkennt viel, wenn man sich den trailer in zeitlupe anschaut. undf olly der kleine f*cker is mir wayne ^^ dany wird auch zu sehr gehyped


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2016)

Wer ist denn für dich derzeit die größte Pissfresse und wer der Favorit, Aun?


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

pissfresse: jorah
favorit: keiner


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bae


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



Spoiler



http://www.ew.com/article/2016/05/01/game-thrones-jon-snow-harington-alive


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2016)

War klar.


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2016)

Auch schön *g*

 

https://twitter.com/caricevhouten/status/727218033979232256

 

Achtung Spoiler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2016)

Lol dat gif


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2016)

das is kein spoiler du ei


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2016)

Lieber in Spoiler packen bevor es Ärger gibt ^^

 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qkuu0Lwb5EM

 



 

Ramseys neues Lied ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2016)

du weißt aber worumes sich bei de songhandelt?


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. Mai 2016)

du weißt aber worumes sich bei de songhandelt? 
Bei de songhandelt es sich um "Who let the dogs out" von den Baha Men.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2016)

the bitch is dead the bitch is dead


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2016)

folge 2 hatte ein paar lustige morde drin :-)

(der kommentar klingt irgendwie daneben)


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2016)

folge 2 hatte ein paar lustige morde drin :-)

(der kommentar klingt irgendwie daneben)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2016)

folge 2 hatte ein paar lustige morde drin :-)

(der kommentar klingt irgendwie daneben)

 



Spoiler



dachte Ramsey wurde erstochen, dabei war es anders herum...  Wäre aber auch schade. Mag den Charakter (und den Schauspieler) sehr, ist aber eh alles nur ne Frage der Zeit. 



 

Ach und zur aktuellen Episode...

 



Spoiler



R.i.P. Fuckboiiii,


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2016)

Spoiler



If Monday were a person, it would be Olly.


----------



## Topperharly (12. Mai 2016)

Spoiler



If Monday were a person, it would be Olly.



 



Spoiler



ich war so unglaublich froh als der tot war... drecks balg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2016)

Spoiler



WIE ICH MICH FREUE DASS SANSA UND JON SNU ENDLICH VEREINT SIND 



 

Khaleesi back at it again with dem sick burnz


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GN8HSb_nSBg


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2016)

Für Leute, die die aktuelle GoT Folge schon gesehen haben - heute kann man zusammen mit den Rocketbeans (ex GameOne) die aktuelle Folge der 6. Staffel gucken (im O-Ton!) UUUUUND, noch besser, es gibt einen Gast (siehe Bild).

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

https://www.rocketbeans.tv/ um 20:15


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2016)

Ach und zur aktuellen Episode...

 



Spoiler



R.i.P. Fuckboiiii, 



 

YEEEEEEEEEEESSS!


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2016)

wenn man 3x01 nochmal schaut und sich denkt: WTF''



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2016)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2016)

-


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2016)

falscher thread wa? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2016)

urgh sorry -.-


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2016)

urgh sorry -.-

 

Hello Darkness my old Friend.....

 

Du wirst alt ^^


----------



## ARKitekt (22. Mai 2016)

Hold The Door!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2016)

Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

HO

LY

SHIT

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Genial gemacht.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/DDI1iwr.webm


das is so geil


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Mai 2016)

^ awesome!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Spoiler



Mich hat S06E05 nicht so geflasht .__. war doch klar, dass Hodor sein Leben noch für/wegen Brann geben wird.


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2016)

neee der riesen flash wars net. die sollten mehr möpse zeigen, und außerdem wieso hat das child die granate nicht geworfen und ist geflohen?.... manmanman


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2016)

Jow, aber alle in meinem Bekanntenkreis so "wooow - Laura du hast die noch nicht gesehen? Waaaaaaiiiiii"- und ich saß dann gestern hier und habe die übelste Schlacht oder total die Wendung erwartet aber eh 



Spoiler



Dany nimmt sich wieder die Dotrahki - easy. Natürlich schickt sie den Alten nicht weg .. irgendwie hängt sie ja an ihm. Brann ist eine Kackstulle as usual. Die Kinder ernten halt den Sturm, den sie gesäät haben vor xxxxx Jahren - selbst Schuld. Arya fängt an zu zweifeln - war doch auch irgendwie klar, dass das nicht so einfach gehen wird. Tyrion macht Politik und bekommt so eine crazy ass bitch dahin gestellt. Schade.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2016)

Ach und die Eisenmänner sind doof.


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2016)

Ach und die Eisenmänner sind doof.

"build me a 1000 ships" lebt auf nem felsen ohne bäume


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2016)

Ihr zweifelt doch gerade nicht an der Logik von Game of Thrones oder ?  

 

Schließlich konnte Daenerys gut 20 Männer mit 4 Feuerkelchen umbringen und in Kings Landing regieren ca. 40-50 religiöse Spacken, da gibt es ja keine königliche Garde oder so.


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2016)

Ihr zweifelt doch gerade nicht an der Logik von Game of Thrones oder ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Mai 2016)

leute ihr müsst die story zulassen.

ja es war klar, dass mit hodor was schlimmes passiert ist und er deshalb hodort. aber das was passiert ist hätte ich niemals gedacht und war total überrascht.

die crazy ass bitch wie du sagst, die der zwerg als unterstützung bekommen hat, hat meiner meinung nach auch einen starken auftritt hingelegt. ich fand das eine sehr gute folge.


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2016)

coldhands fuck yeah!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird zeit für ne neue runde toter kinder ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2016)

leute ihr müsst die story zulassen.

ja es war klar, dass mit hodor was schlimmes passiert ist und er deshalb hodort. aber das was passiert ist hätte ich niemals gedacht und war total überrascht.

die crazy ass bitch wie du sagst, die der zwerg als unterstützung bekommen hat, hat meiner meinung nach auch einen starken auftritt hingelegt. ich fand das eine sehr gute folge.

 

Ja, ich lasse ja Story zu - nur wurde ich aus meinem Bekanntenkreis SO gehyped dass ich eine Art zweite Red Wedding vermutet habe  Hodor, hat mich um ehrlich zu sein nicht überrascht. Keine Ahnung ..

 

Mir war die irgendwie unsympathisch.. aber dann hat sie ja alles richtig gemacht :^)

 

Neue Folge habe ich noch nicht gesehen und verziehe mich dann erstmal wieder für zwei Wochen aus dem Thread hier - byeeee!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2016)

Diese kleine B*atch, kann doch echt nicht sein.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2016)

welche biatch meinst denn? tommen den vollpfosten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2016)

Ja. Lässt sich von dem Opa berieseln und zack ist er bekehrt. Gerade nach dem Walk of Shame von seiner Mum.

 

Ach, und warum sehen CGI Sachen (primär Drachen) in GoT immer so schlecht aus ? Mochte die Schlussszene (ja ein bisschen zu viel des guten eigentlich aber naja), der Drache hat mich aber rausgerissen.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2016)

awww jizz endlich gewalt

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59lamDqBXvk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juni 2016)

Das waren aber nun ein paar Stiche zu viel oder nicht... aber sie überlebts schon...


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2016)

die story wurde bisher kaum vorran getrieben, also glaube ich net das es soweit kommt. außerdem wissen wir jetzt wozu die szene aus dem trailer gehrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2016)

Muss ja schon sagen dass ich von der Staffel enttäuscht bin in Sachen Story. Irgendwie wird keine Story richtig zu Ende erzählt, insbesondere Arya's Part.

 

Seitdem Martin nicht mehr die Vorlage ist... ich weiß nicht, wirkt alles so einfach und einfallslos.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2016)

sign. glaub auch die nächste folge wird nur aus bastardbowl bestehen..... wobei man sagen muss: die waren vllt sehr schlau mit ihrem teaser. man kann übherhaupt nichts erahnen was außer der, evtl misßratenen schlacht, so passiert. man erkennt ja das jon in der unterzahl ist usw, das torgun kurz vorm abnippeln steht usw. da hilft am ende nur noch kleinfinger von der flanke. und ich wette so kommt es


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2016)

was macht blondchen eigtl mit ihrem drahcen? die harpyen sind immer noch da und veranstalten ein blutbad.?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2016)

was macht blondchen eigtl mit ihrem drahcen? die harpyen sind immer noch da und veranstalten ein blutbad.?

 

Glaube Kaleesi hat ganz andere Probleme, schließlich wollen die "Master" ihre Stadt zurück. Aber hey, sie kommt ja mit nem Drachen und ner Armee von Dothraki.


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2016)

pedigree ftw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2016)

Who let the dogs out ? Sansa !

 

Hammer Episode, von Khaleesi bis hin zu der Schlacht um Winterfell... so hab ich mir das gewünscht. Schade nur, dass es von Anfang an klar war, wie es ausgeht (auch 



Spoiler



Ramsays


 Tod war irgendwie klar. Er ist aber schon ne kleine Pussy. Hat er was gemeinsam mit JohnSnu)


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Juni 2016)

Ein Mädchen hat auch endlich alle Folgen seit Hodor aufgeholt.

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

 

Na.. mal im ernst.

 



Spoiler



[22:17, 23.6.2016] Laura : Arya ist der Shit - sie hat alles genau so gemacht wie ich es vorher gesagt habe. ALLES! Mit den Früchten als Fakeblut und dem Überwältigen in ihrer Höhle
[22:17, 23.6.2016] Laura : Bolton kriegte endlich was er verdiente
[22:17, 23.6.2016] Laura : Sansa wird auch langsam cool
[22:18, 23.6.2016] Laura : Dany hätte mal eher die Drachen aktivieren sollen
[22:18, 23.6.2016] Laura : und Brienne und Jamie sollten heiraten
[22:18, 23.6.2016] Laura : Brann ist eine Kackstulle
[22:18, 23.6.2016] Laura : eeeeeh - Cersei und der Berg sind auch krass und cool .. Margery ist ein echt gerissenes Stück, aber ich weiss noch nicht ganz was sie vor hat
[22:18, 23.6.2016] Laura : Tommy ist n Dummkopf - ich habe heute noch gesagt "schade, dass Joffrey nicht mehr da ist.. der hätte den Spatz schon 5x ermorden lassen"
[22:19, 23.6.2016] Laura : Der Riese ist der Held des Tages
[22:19, 23.6.2016] Laura : Die Asha(?) von den eisernen Inseln ist hart drauf
[22:19, 23.6.2016] Laura : ihr Bruder wird aber auch langsam wieder cool glaube ich
[22:20, 23.6.2016] Laura :  und hound is back, bitches

 



 

over and out

 

Edit: 



Spoiler



Sam ist auch krass mit dem Mitnehmen des Schwertes seines Vaters ... fand ich


----------



## Aun (24. Juni 2016)

aus welchem chat stammt das denn? ^^ faaaaaake


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2016)

Dem Whats-App-Desktop-Chat mit meiner Schwester


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Juni 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAgIurld4ig


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wfa-iBgzXA&pxtry=1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ARKitekt (27. Juni 2016)

holy fucking shitt so gut, so gut!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2016)

THE PURGE HOLY F U CK ING SHIET

 

Dieses kleine Mädchen ist einfach 10/10. Was die an Leistung hier zeigt... wow. Hat sie wieder mal John Snow den A* gerettet.

 

"THE NORTH REMEMBERS"


----------



## ARKitekt (27. Juni 2016)

Kings Landing hat eine neue Bedeutung


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2016)

Die Freundin mit der ich GoT immer schaue, ist 3 Wochen im Urlaub - fuck my life.


----------



## Veshrae (28. Juni 2016)

Die Freundin mit der ich GoT immer schaue, ist 3 Wochen im Urlaub - fuck my life.

 

Zeit sich neue Freunde zu suchen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2016)

Die Freundin mit der ich GoT immer schaue, ist 3 Wochen im Urlaub - fuck my life.

 

Guck den Shit und tue dann überrascht. Totally worth it.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2016)

Nachdem ich bereits vor so vielen "Spoilern" die Augen verschlossen habe, werde ich das wohl machen müssen  Cersei sets wohl shit on fire und man erfährt wer Jon Snows Mutter ist .... buja.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2016)

Spoiler



John ... Snow?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juni 2016)




----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2016)

Cersei als Figur ist schon ein Phänomen. Erst fand ich sie arrogant, dann hab ich sie gehasst, noch mehr gehasst, irgendwann kam dann ein wenig Verständnis, dann tat sie mir Leid, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich sie wieder hassen oder feier soll. Ein bisschen von beiden.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfpNoHQY3F8


----------



## Anastar (2. Juli 2016)

Für Cersei hatte ich noch nie Mitleid. Erst hielt ich sie für egozentrisch. Das einzige wofür ich ein wenig Verständnis hatte, war die überzogene Mutterliebe. Aber nach der letzten Tat halt ich sie nur noch für Irre. Sie ist das geworden, was Jamie vor knapp 20 Jahren im Thronsaal getötet hat.


----------



## Logginda (20. Juli 2016)

Ich verfolge diese Serie nun seit 2 Wochen und bin fast bei Staffel 4. Ich muss sagen, dass ich echt sehr fasziniert von der ganzen Geschichte bin, doch trotzdem auch etwas verwirrt, da sich in den letzten Folgen immer mal wieder Ereignisse ergeben haben, von denen ich nicht wusste, wie sie zu dem Punkt kamen. Naja das macht mir allerdings nicht viel aus, habe sehr viel spaß dabei die Serie zu gucken, und werde es auch bis zum Ende machen.

 

Was mir persönlich am meisten gefällt, sind die Sätze, die teilweise von den Darstellern gesprochen werden, weil sie einfach so sehr der Realität entsprechen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2017)

Ed Sheeran in Game of Thrones. Und ich dachte ich hätte schon alles gesehen. Er hat da irgendwie kaum reingepasst.

Generell muss man sagen, dass die Folge ihren Höhepunkt am Anfang hatte und dann ein wenig dahin plätscherte. Zumindest empfand ich das so. Bei dem, was noch alles kommen wird, ist es vielleicht nicht so schlimm.

 

Egal, endlich wieder GoT


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2017)

yaaaaaay


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2017)

jau bis auf das gemetzel am anfang war die folge dann doch recht meh. euron war ne lachnummer, wobei ich genau weiß was jetzt nächste folge passiert ^^


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2017)

Aun kann spoilern - habs gesehen :p


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juli 2017)

jau bis auf das gemetzel am anfang war die folge dann doch recht meh [...]

 

Ich fand Aryas Ansprache als Frey zu Beginn echt stark, aber ja - danach hat die Episode etwas nachgelassen.

Schlecht war es jetzt nicht, aber mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Folgen entwickeln.

 

Den Wandel vom Hund finde ich noch etwas .. naja. Mal sehen wie das noch weiter geht.


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2017)

Aun kann spoilern - habs gesehen 

 

pussy


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Juli 2017)

... doch trotzdem auch etwas verwirrt, da sich in den letzten Folgen immer mal wieder Ereignisse ergeben haben, von denen ich nicht wusste, wie sie zu dem Punkt kamen.


Zum Beispiel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2017)

Sansa: "you cannot leave us. you cannot abandon your people!"

 

Jon: "Sansa, you're in charge."

 

Sansa: "Ok cya bb."

 

ich weiß nicht warum, aber bin bisher enttäuscht.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Juli 2017)

^ Jo, fand die Reunion von Arya und Nymeria auch eher meh.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2017)

:>


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das netz ist heute einfach nur geil


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Juli 2017)

Aber war das nicht irgendwo schon klar, als sie sowas sagte wie Joffrey und Margaery werden nie ein Ehepaar sein? Aber ja, der Abgang war dope. Ich bin gespannt wie Jaime damit umgeht.


----------



## Aun (1. August 2017)

der leak und das ganze gewese drumherum. köstlich. einfach nur köstlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. August 2017)

Ich hab nur mitbekommen, dass David Beckham auf Instagram irgendwas gespoilert haben soll..? Ansonsten geht sowas immer sehr gut an mir vorbei

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

       die szene war aber auch iwie "wtf jung?"


----------



## foxie1990 (3. August 2017)

War ja immer ein großer Fan von Oma Tyrell  Schade dass sie gehen musste aber sie müssen wohl jetzt die übrigen Charaktere loswerden um die Handlungsstränge zu verbinden...


----------



## Patiekrice (4. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. August 2017)

So wie die heutige Episode kann es gerne weiter gehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2017)

Die Reunion der Stark Kids war schon irgendwie schön. Alle haben sie so viel Shit erlebt und am Ende sind sie doch noch am Leben. Naja, Bran ist ja fast nur noch ne leere Hülle, sein Spruch zu Lttlefinger ("Chaos is a ladder") war trotzdem nice. Zur Info - Littlefinger hat selbigen Spruch zu Varys in S03 gesagt. Alles im Zusammenhang mit dem Dolch, der Bran eigentlich töten sollte und von Litttlefinger kam... he knows. 

Die Schlacht am Ende war natürlich genial, da haben sie ihr Budget gut investiert. Bronn und Jaime hatten aber auch ne dicke dicke Plot-Armor...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcfGViXv4YQ

 

Ich wusste doch, dass mir das Ende der Folge ein wenig bekannt vor kommt.


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab so gelacht


----------



## Aun (14. August 2017)

für patie
http://imgur.com/gallery/UZGzf


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2017)

Oh Gott


----------



## Aun (15. August 2017)

ich bin mir zudem 90% sicher das cersei lügt. die sumpfhexe hat ja etwas über die anzahl der kinder gesagt. nämlich 3. wenn man die ersten folgen mitzählt angeblich 4 (das von robert, totgeburt wars glaube ich)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2017)

ich bin mir zudem 90% sicher das cersei lügt. die sumpfhexe hat ja etwas über die anzahl der kinder gesagt. nämlich 3. wenn man die ersten folgen mitzählt angeblich 4 (das von robert, totgeburt wars glaube ich)

 

Glaube schon, dass sie schwanger ist. Ob das Kind zur Welt kommt ist ne andere Frage. Bin auch der Meinung, dass Jaime Cercei umbringen wird, natürlich nicht in dieser Season. Vielleicht dann ja auch das Baby. Bronn wird sicher noch sterben in dieser Season.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. August 2017)

für patie
http://imgur.com/gallery/UZGzf

 

aww yeah!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. August 2017)

ich bin mir zudem 90% sicher das cersei lügt. die sumpfhexe hat ja etwas über die anzahl der kinder gesagt. nämlich 3. wenn man die ersten folgen mitzählt angeblich 4 (das von robert, totgeburt wars glaube ich)

 

wat wat? Welche Sumpfhexe? Habe ich etwas in der letzten Folge verpasst?


----------



## Aun (18. August 2017)

glaube  6. staffel gabs ne rückblende zu ihrer jugend. da war sie bei so ner hexe, die ihr die zukunft vorraussagte


----------



## Patiekrice (18. August 2017)

Achso, jau stimmt. Als sie noch ein Kind war, wa?

Okay, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm tatsächlich


----------



## Aun (19. August 2017)

Okay, das hatte ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm tatsächlich 

 

dammit tyrone! get your shit together!






Bussie  :laugh:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2017)

Dany x Jon. War klar, finde ich nicht so schlimm.  Inzest ist Winzest.

 

Sindragosa jetzt also auch in GoT, es war irgendwie schon zu erahnen. Trotzdem ziemlich traurig. Die Szene, als Dany Jon und Co. rettet... ich hatte Gänsehaut. Mal gucken ob Bran da in den Drachen shapeshiften kann.  Die letzten 30 Minuten waren sehr stark, die ersten eher meh. Mir gefällt nicht wie sich Arya und Sansa entwickeln, besonders Arya ist mittlerweile genau so emotionslos/kalt wie ihr Bruder. Habe das Gefühl, dass wir sie nicht mehr lange sehen. Wirkt auch ein wenig so als ob die Zeitsprünge immer unregelmäßiger werden. Wie lange braucht Gendry zur Wall? In der Folge war das ja mindestens ein Tag. Und wie lange braucht der Rabe nach Dragonstone UND Dany dann hinter die Wall zu Jon? Das kommt doch alles nicht hin. Naja.

 

Ach, und Jon hat mal wieder Plot-Armour in Form von Onkel Ben. Gefiel mir auch nicht so wirklich aber war klar dass Jon jetzt nicht sterben kann.Insgesamt eine solide Episode, endlich mal weg von Dragonstone und Kingslanding.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. August 2017)

Die Szene, als Dany Jon und Co. rettet... ich hatte Gänsehaut. Mal gucken ob Bran da in den Drachen shapeshiften kann.  
Die letzten 30 Minuten waren sehr stark, die ersten eher meh.

Wirkt auch ein wenig so als ob die Zeitsprünge immer unregelmäßiger werden.

 

[...] endlich mal weg von Dragonstone und Kingslanding.

 
 


 
 

 /sign


----------



## Aun (22. August 2017)

ihr sei sowas von serien verwöhnt, dass ihr serienteleports einfach ignoriert.....
hört auf euch an walter,dc, marvel oder sonst was aufzugeilen. alle benutzen das selbe schema und es kommt in jeder serie gebnauso blöde raus


----------



## Patiekrice (23. August 2017)

Ich hoffe das ist Ironie, Aun. 

Erinner dich mal an die ersten Staffeln zurück, wo die von A nach B ewig unterwegs waren.

 

Außerdem bin ich kein Marvel & DC-Fan mehr. Ist mir zu casual geworden. Jaja, call me hipster.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2017)

ich mag die dc/marvel serien auch nicht.
du triffst es ja auf den punkt mit den ersten staffeln. da hat sich ja niemand dran gestört. liegt wohl daran das jeder auf das große finale hofft und sich deshalb am kopf kratzt, wegen solcher unwichtigen sachen.

hmmm ironie. war das sarkastisch gemeint?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2017)

ihr sei sowas von serien verwöhnt, dass ihr serienteleports einfach ignoriert.....
hört auf euch an walter,dc, marvel oder sonst was aufzugeilen. alle benutzen das selbe schema und es kommt in jeder serie gebnauso blöde raus

 

Ich habe noch nie irgend eine Marvel oder DC Serie gesehen, Legion nehme ich da mal nicht mit rein, die ist so weit entfernt von Marvel. Mich nerven die Teleports tierisch. Gendry, die Raben, Dany, Jon, zum Teil auch Arya und der Jorah Mormont (welchen Sinn der Typ hat weiß ich auch nicht, super Schauspieler und ist der Laufbursche von Dany, der ne "unheilbare" Krankheit hat). Nur in Winterfell stecken sie alle wie in nem Loch fest. Warum machen sie nicht wieder 10 Folgen pro Staffel und lassen sich mehr Zeit? Die können mir doch nicht erzählen, dass sie zu wenig Geld haben. Seitdem sie weg von der Buchvorlage sind erkennt man einen klaren Unterschied in der Qualität. Und das ist Nörgeln auf einem hohen Niveau, Game of Thrones hat immer noch die interessantere Welt/Geschichte als 90% der Serien.

 

Ich will nur kein zweites Lost Finale.


----------



## Aun (28. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in etwa dieser reihenfolge passt es zur letzten episode. theon hat echt eier und jamie yeah! btw: die mauer muss weg! die mauer muss weg!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2017)

SINDRAGOSA FTW.

 

War ein guter Abschluss. Brann hat ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH Littlefinger entlarvt. Hatte in dem Moment echt erwartet dass Sansa Arya verdächtigt. Guter Twist. Jaime ist nicht mehr cucked, dachte auch er würde sterben. Ich WUSSTE, dass Cercei nicht einfach so die Waffen nieder legt. Bin gespannt wie sie die Golden Army inszenieren. Dany und Jon (Egon) hatten sexytime und in der Schlacht haben wir dann bestimmt 2 schwangere Königinnen. A Game of Inzest.

 

Ich hab gelesen, dass die letzte Staffel erst in 2 Jahren kommen soll. WIE SOLL MAN SO LANGE WARTEN!?


----------



## Aun (28. August 2017)

Ich hab gelesen, dass die letzte Staffel erst in 2 Jahren kommen soll. WIE SOLL MAN SO LANGE WARTEN!?

 

musst dir anderen inzest suchen


btw ich hab mich heute morgen bepisst vor lachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2017)

Dass Jon Aegon heißt Danys Neffe ist wusste man doch schon vorher. Der andere Spoiler ist hart (obwohl - auch da konnte man es erahnen, Arya hatte ja sein Gesicht). Wenn das einem nicht vorher bewusst war kann ich die Wut verstehen. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCr7y4SLhck

 

Daran haben mich die beiden letzten Folgen erinnert. Die Gemeinsamkeiten können doch kein Zufall sein - oder ?


----------



## Patiekrice (28. August 2017)

tjoar, da hat man sich alle Highlights einer Staffel für die letzten 30 Minuten aufgehoben, wa.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2017)

tjoar, da hat man sich alle Highlights einer Staffel für die letzten 30 Minuten aufgehoben, wa.

 

Die Bumsszene war doch nur 4 Minuten lang.

 



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2017)

wobei die szene mit sandor und gregor mich etwas zurückgeworfen hat. er hat nämlich nicht sich selbst gemeint, wenn man dem ganzen glauben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo Got-Fans,

 

ich bin auch ein absoluter GoT-Fan und habe die Serie schon mehrmals durchgeschaut, auch wenn die letzte Staffel nicht meinen Wunschvorstellungen gerecht wurde. Wie seht ihr das? Habt ihr so ein Ende erwartet? Seid ihr zufrieden? 

Ein wirklich sehr interessantes Thema. 

 

Vg


----------

